# Παγίδες στη μετάφραση



## Zazula (Oct 10, 2009)

_Εισαγωγικό σχόλιο: Αρχικά σκόπευα αυτό να είναι μια ακόμη ανάρτηση στο νήμα Your slip is showing: Γλωσσικές και μεταφραστικές γκάφες. Αλλά στη συνέχεια σκέφτηκα να έχουμε ένα πιο γενικό νήμα εκτός Playground, με κάπως αναλυτικότερη διατύπωση και σχετικών αρχών ή επεξηγήσεων, ώστε να είναι ευχερέστερο για τους μεταφραστές να το διαβάζουν και να επιτελεί καλύτερα τον εκπαιδευτικό του σκοπό._


*1. Τεχνικοί όροι σε κείμενο που δεν απευθύνεται σε τεχνικούς ή επιστήμονες*

Στο κανάλι Μακεδονία έχει μια ενδιαφέρουσα σειρά που παρουσιάζει αεροπορικά ατυχήματα και τη σχετική διερεύνησή τους. Επειδή η εκπομπή απευθύνεται στο γενικό κοινό, πρέπει να είναι κατανοητή από ανθρώπους που αγνοούν την εξειδικευμένη ορολογία. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε και εγώ με αυτό το κριτήριο την παρακολουθώ και κρίνω τον υποτιτλισμό της.

Ωστόσο αυτό ακριβώς το χαρακτηριστικό της είναι που προσφέρει στον υποτιτλιστή ένα εργαλείο τού οποίου, αν κάνει λανθασμένη χρήση, ουσιαστικά υποπίπτει σε λάθη που δεν είναι αποδεκτά: Μπορεί, αν βρεθεί αντιμέτωπος με έναν όρο που δεν τον καταλαβαίνει πλήρως (ή και καθόλου), να χρησιμοποιήσει για διέξοδο μια απόδοση με έναν τεχνικό όρο (πιθανότατα από κάποιο εξειδικευμένο λεξικό ή γλωσσάρι) ελπίζοντας ότι και το μετάφρασμα θα είναι εξίσου ασαφές ή αδιαφανές ή επιστημονικοφανές με το πόσο είναι για εκείνον ο όρος στο κείμενο προέλευσης (ΚΠ). Ναι, αλλά αυτό είναι δίκοπο μαχαίρι: Αν δεν έχει κατανοήσει πλήρως για τι πράμα μιλάμε, μπορεί κάλλιστα να χρησιμοποιήσει έναν όρο στη γλώσσα-στόχο (ΓΣ) ο οποίος είναι άσχετος ή από άλλο επιστημονικό πεδίο. Και ναι, αυτό είναι λάθος. Ο υποτιτλιστής, και γενικότερα κάθε μεταφραστής, οφείλει να διεξάγει όσο καλύτερη έρευνα μπορεί (και προλαβαίνει) ώστε κατ' αρχάς να αντιλαμβάνεται ο ίδιος τι περιγράφει ο συγκεκριμένος όρος, και κατόπιν να αναζητά το καταλληλότερο μετάφρασμα (ανάλογα με το επιστημονικό πεδίο και το επίπεδο ύφους τού ΚΠ, καθώς επίσης και το κοινό για το οποίο αυτό προορίζεται).

Παράδειγμα: Ο μεταφραστής συναντά ένα _stringer_. Τα γενικά λεξικά δεν τον βοηθούν — μιλάνε μόνο για χορδιστές και δημοσιογράφους (αν και δεν αποκλείω κάποιος να αγνοεί και ότι _χορδιστής_ είναι η λέξη που παρεφθάρη σε _κουρδιστής_ "αυτός που χορδίζει το πιάνο", να τη θεωρήσει κάποιον εξωτικό τεχνικό όρο και να τη χρησιμοποιήσει χωρίς περαιτέρω έρευνα). Ανοίγει ένα τεχνικό λεξικό και βλέπει: stringer = λώρος (πλοίου, σιδ.), κουρζέτο, διαδοκίδα, στρωτήρας, εγκάρσια δοκός. Διαλέγει όποια από τις αποδόσεις τού φαίνεται καλύτερη ή πιο αρμόζουσα για την περίπτωση, την κοτσάρει για μετάφρασμα... και συνεχίζει το θεάρεστο έργο του. Μα, αν δεν έχει πλήρη αντίληψη του τι _ακριβώς_ περιγράφεται από τον όρο στο ΚΠ και του τι _ακριβώς_ σημαίνουν οι αποδόσεις του στη ΓΣ, το λάθος είναι κάτι παραπάνω από βέβαιο. Στο παράδειγμά μας, από συγκεκριμένο λεξικό, και το _κουρζέτο_ και η _διαδοκίδα_ αναφέρονται στη ναυπηγική (όπως και ο _λώρος_), αλλά αυτά τα δύο διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους (πολύ!). Τα γενικά λεξικά δεν έχουν τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία τής λέξης _λώρος_ για να την αναζητήσει (πρέπει να την ξέρει!). Ο _στρωτήρας_ υπάρχει στις σιδηροδρομικές κατασκευές (όπως και ο _λώρος_, όμως είναι εντελώς άλλο πράγμα), αλλά και στις στέγες (με διαφορετική σημασία!). Και το λεξικό δεν του είπε ότι _stringers_ υπάρχουν επίσης σε γέφυρες, σε σκάλες κλπ. Ποια απόδοση θα χρησιμοποιήσει σ' ένα τέτοιο πεδίο; *Η μετάφραση δεν είναι ρουλέτα, να ποντάρεις την ορθότητά της σε μια απόδοση από τις πολλές που βρήκες σ' ένα λεξικό!*

Κλείνει η παρένθεση και συνεχίζουμε με τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση: Βλέπω λοιπόν στο χθεσινό επεισόδιο να γίνεται αναφορά σε breakers στο κόκπιτ, και η εικόνα να δείχνει μικρά στρογγυλά κουμπάκια που πετάγονταν προς τα έξω και ο κυβερνήτης με τον συγκυβερνήτη τα πατούσαν πάλι μέσα. Βέβαια, ακόμη και χωρίς την εικόνα, η αφήγηση καθιστούσε σαφές για τι επρόκειτο. Ο υποτιτλιστής επέλεξε την απόδοση «διασπαστής» για το _breaker_. Είναι η πρώτη απόδοση που δίνει το Magenta Polylexicon (το οποίο, όμως, τις παραθέτει αλφαβητικά — κι αυτό μπορεί να παρεξηγηθεί από έναν μεταφραστή, διότι δεν είναι ο συνήθης τρόπος παράθεσης στα λεξικά). Η μόνη άλλη "τεχνική" απόδοση που δίνει είναι «(μηχανικός) σπαστήρας». Το GWord δεν τις έχει αυτές, αλλά οι άλλες που έχει είναι εξίσου εξειδικευμένες: θραύστης | (ναυτ.) υδροφόρος, βαρελάκι | (ορυκτ.) λιθοθραύστης. Έτσι ο υποτιτλιστής επιλέγει την πιο γενικοφανή απόδοση απ' όσες βρήκε, πιθανότατα χωρίς καν να τη διασταυρώσει με κάποιο ελληνικό λεξικό, ώστε να δει τι σημαίνει.

Εδώ ο υποτιτλιστής πέφτει σε μια δεύτερη παγίδα: Το επίπεδο ύφους του ΚΠ δεν είναι ορολογικώς ακριβές, αλλά αποδίδει το προφορικό ύφος των σχετικών τεχνικών. Όταν λοιπόν αυτοί μιλούν για breaker, εννοούν _circuit breaker_. Αν αυτό το γνώριζε ο υποτιτλιστής, ή αν απλώς έκανε μια αναζήτηση στο διαδίκτυο για cockpit breakers, δεν θα έκανε το λάθος. Επομένως, δεν αρκεί το ξεφύλλισμα σ' ένα λεξικό όταν αδυνατούμε να αντιληφθούμε το τι δηλώνει ένας όρος — πρέπει να καταφεύγουμε σε όσες περισσότερες σχετικές πηγές μπορούμε, ώστε να καταλάβουμε το ακριβές περιεχόμενό του. Και με το τεράστιο εύρος διαθέσιμων πηγών στα ακροδάχτυλά μας, χάρη στο Διαδίκτυο, το να μην το κάνει αυτό ο μεταφραστής δεν είναι απλώς αντιεπαγγελματικό — είναι ανεπίτρεπτο και αδικαιολόγητο.

Παράδειγμα: Σε ντοκιμαντέρ που είδα πρόσφατα, διάβασα στους υπότιτλους ότι η από αέρος έρευνα έπειτα από ένα ναυάγιο έγινε με «"τσόπερ"» (η εικόνα έδειχνε, φυσικά, ελικόπτερα). Ο υποτιτλιστής έβαλε τον όρο σε εισαγωγικά, θεωρώντας ότι έτσι καλύπτεται για την αδόκιμη χρήση τής ελληνικής λέξης _τσόπερ_ "είδος μοτοσικλέτας | (ηλεκτρ.) περιοδικός διακόπτης" (ή ό,τι άλλο φαντάστηκε ότι μπορεί να σημαίνει). Εδώ όμως το _chopper_ δεν είναι τεχνικός όρος, αλλά λέξη τού κοινού λεξιλογίου τής αγγλικής για το _ελικόπτερο_. Δεν χρειαζόταν δα και καμιά σπουδαία έρευνα (το έχουν όλα τα γενικά λεξικά) — απλώς ο υποτιτλιστής να μην θεωρήσει ότι γινόταν αναφορά σε κάποιον εξειδικευμένο τεχνικό όρο και να μην αποφασίσει να παρακάμψει την ανάγκη ν' ανοίξει λεξικό, καταφεύγοντας στη "λύση" τής μεθόδου "μεταγραφή κι όποιος καταλάβει, κατάλαβε".

Είδαμε λοιπόν ότι η απόδοση «διασπαστής» για το _breaker_ είναι λάθος. Ποιο είναι όμως το σωστό; Και πώς καταλήγουμε σε αυτό; Εφόσον εδώ _breaker_ = _circuit breaker_, ο υποτιτλιστής πρέπει να αποδώσει ορθά το _circuit breaker_. Ωστόσο, δεν αρκεί να ξέρει ότι ψάχνει μετάφρασμα για το _circuit breaker_, πρέπει να λάβει επίσης υπόψη του το κοινό για το οποίο προορίζεται η εκπομπή την οποία υποτιτλίζει. Αν ανατρέξει σε κάποια ορολογική βάση, θα βρει την απόδοση «διακόπτης κυκλώματος». Αλλά το κοινό του δεν είναι ηλεκτρολόγοι-μηχανικοί, να μιλά για μεταγωγείς, ηλεκτρονόμους και διακόπτες κυκλώματος. Πρέπει να προσαρμόσει το επίπεδο ύφους τού ΚΣ, σε αυτό τού ΚΠ. Άρα είναι υποχρεωμένος να χρησιμοποιήσει το κοινό λεξιλόγιο και τις αντίστοιχες σημασίες — όπου το _switch_ καλείται _διακόπτης_ (όχι _μεταγωγέας_) και η λέξη _ασφάλεια_ περιγράφει και την _ασφάλεια τήξεως_ (_fuse_) και τον _διακόπτη κυκλώματος_ (_circuit_ _breaker_). Αν επομένως έγραφε στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ότι στο κόκπιτ «έπεφταν οι ασφάλειες πολλών κυκλωμάτων ταυτόχρονα», θα είχε κάνει τη δουλειά του σωστά.


_Υστερόγραφο: Το νήμα αυτό δεν φιλοδοξεί επ' ουδενί να υποκαταστήσει την κατάρτιση και εκπαίδευση που χρειάζονται οι μεταφραστές, οι υποτιτλιστές και οι επιμελητές. Σας προτείνω να κοιτάτε κατά καιρούς το News & Announcements για σεμινάρια σχετικά με τα αντικείμενα που σας ενδιαφέρουν, και να παρακολουθείτε όσα από αυτά κρίνετε σκόπιμο._


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2009)

Συμφωνώ ότι όποτε οι υπότιτλοι αφορούν κάποιο τεχνικό θέμα, η πρώτη και απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για να κάνεις σωστά τη μετάφραση είναι να καταλάβεις εσύ, ο μεταφραστής, για ποιο πράγμα μιλάνε. Αλλιώς, αν έχεις συγκεχυμένη ή λανθασμένη ιδέα γι' αυτό που λένε, η απόδοσή σου μόνο λανθασμένη μπορεί να είναι.

Είδα κι εγώ το "διασπαστές κυκλωμάτων" για το circuit breakers. Μου φάνηκε πολύ περίεργο να μην καταλαβαίνει κάποιος ότι αυτά τα πράγματα στην κοινή γλώσσα είναι οι "ασφάλειες", γιατί δεν έλεγε μόνο breakers, σε κάποιο σημείο είπε ολοκάθαρα circuit breakers. Και είναι απαράδεκτο, λόγω βιασύνης, να "εφεύρεις" μια δική σου απόδοση αντί να ψάξεις να βρεις τη σωστή και καθιερωμένη για μια τόσο κοινή λέξη. 

Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει επίσης είναι ότι κάποιοι υποτιτλιστές προτιμούν να αποδώσουν μια λέξη που τους είναι άγνωστη, και _κατά την εκτίμησή τους_ θα είναι άγνωστη και στους τηλεθεατές, με κάποια άλλη που μπορεί να είναι εντελώς άσχετη, όμως. Π.χ. το όνομα ενός άγνωστου φυτού με το όνομα ενός άλλου πιο γνωστού. Κλασικό παράδειγμα, ο υποτιτλιστής που απέδωσε το rice pudding with rhubarb ως ρυζόγαλο με σέσκουλο. Δεν έχει σημασία που το rhubarb (ραβέντι) είναι λαχανικό που χρησιμοποιείται μόνο σε γλυκά λόγω της γλυκιάς του γεύσης, ο υποτιτλιστής μάλλον σκέφτηκε, _τι ραβέντι και κουραφέξαλα, γράψε το σέσκουλο που το ξέρει όλος ο κόσμος._


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 20, 2009)

Φαίνεται πως η λούμπα του circuit breaker είναι πολύ βαθιά και χωράει μέσα πολλούς υποτιτλιστές. Μόλις ήρθε στα χέρια μου μια μετάφραση που προορίζεται για μεταγλώττιση παιδικής ταινίας, όπου το circuit breaker αποδίδεται "διακόπτης κυκλώματος" που δεν είναι φυσικά "ορολογικό" λάθος, αλλά ούτε είναι απλά ελληνικά. Σημειωτέον ότι στην επόμενη πρόταση λέει, "Αν τον κατεβάσουμε, θα κόψουμε το ρεύμα όλου του σπιτιού". Και πραγματικά αναρωτιέμαι αν ο συγκεκριμένος συνάδελφος στο σπίτι του, αντί να πει "θα κατεβάσω τον γενικό", λέει "θα κατεβάσω τον διακόπτη κυκλώματος".


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2009)

*2. Πώς μπορεί να την πατήσει ένας μεταφραστής τεχνικών και επιστημονικών κειμένων*

Στα πλαίσια του σκοπού αυτού του νήματος ανέκαθεν ήθελα να γράψω (επιγραμματικά και ενδεικτικά, καθότι η ανάλυση που κανονικά κάνω είναι πολύ ευρύτερη) αυτό που λέω πάντα σε όποιον θέλει να γίνει καλός στη μετάφραση επιστημονικών και τεχνικών κειμένων — ότι, δηλαδή, ο τεχνικός / επιστημονικός μεταφραστής πρέπει:

Να γνωρίζει τη δομή και τις συμβάσεις της Γλώσσας-Πηγής και της Γλώσσας-Στόχου, καθώς και την ειδική γλώσσα (LSP) του πεδίου που μεταφράζει.
Να έχει πρόσβαση σε ενημερωμένα έργα αναφοράς και να μπορεί να αποκτά πρόσθετες πληροφορίες που τυχόν απαιτούνται για κάποιο συγκεκριμένο έργο — καθώς επίσης και να διατηρεί επαφή με έμπειρους μεταφραστές ή/και με γνώστες επιστήμονες ή γλωσσολόγους, με διάθεση να τους συμβουλεύεται αν απαιτηθεί (_η Λεξιλογία αποτελεί έναν εξαίρετο τρόπο για να το επιτυγχάνει αυτό_).
Να έχει επαφή με τον χώρο των επιστημών και της τεχνολογίας, και να παρακολουθεί τις εξελίξεις σε αυτές, όπως επίσης και να κατανοεί βασικές επιστημονικές ή/και τεχνολογικές έννοιες, και να γνωρίζει την ορολογία και τις σχετικές συνάψεις.
Να διαθέτει ορθή κρίση για να επιλέγει τον σωστό / δόκιμο κάθε φορά όρο ανάμεσα από πολλές εναλλακτικές που πιθανόν υπάρχουν.
*Να γνωρίζει το πεδίο στο οποίο μεταφράζει.*
*Να έχει σαφή επίγνωση του τι δεν ξέρει.*
Για να γλυτώσω εγώ (αλλά κι εσείς) άλλες χίλιες λέξεις, παραθέτω μια σχετική εικόνα (η οποία, όπως και το σλόγκαν, είναι δικό μου κοπιράιτ :)):






Σε καμία περίπτωση, όμως, δεν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να είμαι τόσο εύστοχος, διδακτικός και γλαφυρός όσο είναι ο δικός μας Dr Moshe στην κριτική που κάνει στο βιβλίο _Η περιπέτεια των γλωσσών τής Δύσης_ (αξίζει και με το παραπάνω να διαβάσουμε όλοι με πολλή προσοχή το σχόλιο του Dr Moshe, για να διδαχθούμε και από τα μεταφραστικά λάθη και αστοχίες τα οποία σχολιάζει, αλλά και για να μάθουμε καλύτερα κάποιους όρους της γλωσσολογίας):

*Τα επιστημονικά βιβλία, ακόμη και όταν παρέχουν εκλαϊκευμένες γνώσεις, ζητούν από τον μεταφραστή να είναι κάτοχος του πλαισίου αναφοράς τους, γνώστης των τεχνικών όρων και των διακρίσεών τους, απαιτούν εν ολίγοις να διαθέτει κοινό υπόβαθρο επικοινωνίας με τον συγγραφέα. Ειδάλλως, υπάρχει κίνδυνος να φθείρει το κείμενο μεταφράζοντας επιπόλαια, χωρίς συνέπεια και υπό το νέφος τής αμηχανίας, η οποία δίχως άλλο θα φτάσει στον αναγνώστη. *[...]

Εν πρώτοις, η απόσταση από το αντικείμενο του βιβλίου καταφαίνεται από τον ατυχή χειρισμό αρκετών γλωσσολογικών όρων. *Το βιβλίο αδικείται κατάφωρα*... [...] Η δεύτερη κατηγορία λαθών είναι, καθώς πιστεύω, απόρροια της πρώτης. *Η ατελής κατανόηση του γλωσσολογικού περιεχομένου τού βιβλίου αποκόπτει μερικές φορές εξ ολοκλήρου τη μετάφραση από το πρωτότυπο. *[...] Τα λάθη πληθύνονται όταν πρόκειται για λέξεις ή φράσεις από γλώσσες με τις οποίες η μεταφράστρια δεν είναι εξοικειωμένη. [...] Το πρόβλημα επιτείνουν περιπτώσεις κατά τις οποίες καθιερωμένες αποδόσεις αγνοήθηκαν και παρουσιάζονται αγνώριστες. Εν προκειμένω, το άρθρο τού ελληνικού συντάγματος του 1911, που καθιέρωνε την καθαρεύουσα ως επίσημη γλώσσα, ξαναμεταφράζεται από τα Γαλλικά στη Νεοελληνική (σ. 60) με αποτέλεσμα να ακυρώνεται το περιεχόμενό του (που όριζε ως επίσημο τον γλωσσικό τύπο στον οποίο ήταν γραμμένο). [...] κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 26, 2009)

Μια σημείωση στα γρήγορα. Και γι' αυτούς τους λόγους που περιγράφει ο Ζάζουλα, έχω δει μεταφραστές που κατείχαν πολύ καλά το αντικείμενο, αλλά όχι τόσο καλά τη γλώσσα από την οποία μετέφραζαν όσο άλλοι συνάδελφοί τους, να κάνουν, στο τέλος, την καλύτερη δουλειά.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2009)

Επειδή συμφωνώ απόλυτα και με τους δύο προλαλήσαντες, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως κάποιος που παίρνει ένα πανεπιστημιακό πτυχίο μετάφρασης είναι το τέλειο υποψήφιο "θύμα" για τις μεταφραστικές παγίδες που αναφέρονται πιο πάνω. Έχοντας πτυχίο μετάφρασης, θεωρεί υποχρέωσή του να αναλαμβάνει οποιοδήποτε επιστημονικό ή τεχνικό κείμενο -- στο κάτω-κάτω, μετάφραση δεν σπούδασε; Αντίθετα, κάποιος που δεν έχει σπουδάσει μετάφραση, αλλά κάποια άλλη επιστήμη, κατά κανόνα θα καταπιαστεί μόνο με επιστημονικά κείμενα του τομέα που γνωρίζει απ' έξω κι ανακατωτά και θα αποφύγει τουλάχιστον τον κίνδυνο να γράφει άλλα αντ' άλλων.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 26, 2009)

Αυτή τη συζήτηση είχα με μια φίλη δικηγόρο. Η άποψή μου ήταν ότι ένα πτυχίο μετάφρασης δεν σημαίνει και πολλά (συζητούσαμε για νομικές μεταφράσεις). Η άποψή της ήταν ότι δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις τελειώσει νομική ή να είσαι δικηγόρος, για να μπορείς να κάνεις μια μετάφραση.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 26, 2009)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι εξαρτάται από την περίπτωση. Σίγουρα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις καλά το αντικείμενο, ωστόσο ακόμα και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δε σημαίνει ότι έχεις προσόντα για να γίνεις καλός μεταφραστής. Έχω δει κάκιστες νομικές μεταφράσεις από δικηγόρους, π.χ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Σίγουρα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις καλά το αντικείμενο, ωστόσο ακόμα και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δε σημαίνει ότι έχεις προσόντα για να γίνεις καλός μεταφραστής.


Ο συνδυασμός τού να γνωρίζεις καλά το αντικείμενο ΚΑΙ να συγκεντρώνεις τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά τού καλού μεταφραστή, είναι απαραίτητος για να πετύχεις. Το να ΜΗΝ γνωρίζεις το αντικείμενο και ωστόσο να αναλαμβάνεις ειδικευμένες μεταφράσεις επειδή είσαι (ή νομίζεις ότι είσαι) καλός στη γενική μετάφραση, ΧΩΡΙΣ να λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου τι άλλο οφείλεις να κάνεις ώστε να μεταφράζεις σωστά τα επιστημονικά κείμενα, είναι συνταγή για την καταστροφή.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *2. Πώς μπορεί να την πατήσει ένας μεταφραστής τεχνικών και επιστημονικών κειμένων*
> 
> Ο τεχνικός / επιστημονικός μεταφραστής πρέπει:
> 
> ...


Συνεχίζω την αναφορά μου σε αυτό το αντικείμενο, χρησιμοποιώντας ένα παράδειγμα από ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Ετιέν Εμισέν (Étienne Œhmichen) το οποίο μόλις παρακολούθησα στην ΕΤ1. Η ΓΠ είναι η γαλλική, και η μετάφραση του ντοκιμαντέρ περιελάμβανε μεταγλώττιση και υποτιτλισμό. Περισσότερα για το συγκεκριμένο ντοκιμαντέρ στη σελίδα: http://bourgogne-franche-comte.france3.fr/evenement/voler/.

Ένα μέρος τού ντοκιμαντέρ περιέγραφε τις προσπάθειες του Εμισέν και των συγχρόνων του εφευρετών και μηχανικών να καλύψουν τις ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις που είχαν θέσει οι προδιαγραφές τού Γαλλικού Στρατού για ένα αεροσκάφος περιστρεφόμενων πτερύγων (ώστε να χρηματοδοτήσουν την ανάπτυξή του). Βασικότατο σκέλος αυτών τον απαιτήσεων ήταν, για το εκάστοτε εξεταζόμενο αεροσκάφος, αυτό να εκτελέσει πτήση «d'un kilomètre en circuit fermé».

Και εδώ είναι που ο μεταφραστής πέφτει στην παγίδα. Ο σύμπλοκος όρος *circuit fermé* είναι πολύ διαδεδομένος στον ηλεκτρισμό, τα ηλεκτρονικά και την τηλεόραση, όπου αποδίδεται *κλειστό κύκλωμα*. Ομοίως το _circuit fermé_ αποδίδεται _κλειστό κύκλωμα_ και σε συγκεκριμένες μηχανολογικές εφαρμογές (όπως λ.χ. σε διατάξεις κυκλοφορίας ρευστών). *Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι η εν λόγω απόδοση είναι η μοναδική, ούτε ότι η έννοια που έχει ο συγκεκριμένος όρος σε ένα πεδίο είναι ενιαία για όλα τα άλλα πεδία στα οποία μπορούμε να τον συναντήσουμε.* Ο μεταφραστής λοιπόν θα έπρεπε:

Να αναρωτηθεί εάν αποτελεί ορθή απόδοση στη ΓΣ αυτό που έγραψε, ότι δηλαδή επρόκειτο για «πτήση ενός χιλιομέτρου σε _κλειστό κύκλωμα_». Να αναζητήσει ή να ρωτήσει και να μάθει πώς καλείται δόκιμα αυτή η έννοια στο συγκεκριμένο πεδίο. Ακόμη και αν, υποθετικά μιλώντας μια κι εδώ έχουμε μια συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που εξετάζουμε, η απόδοση αυτή _θα μπορούσε ενδεχομένως να ταιριάζει_, ο μεταφραστής _οφείλει να διασφαλίσει_ ότι έχει βρει _πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας_ την εκάστοτε _ορθή_ απόδοση.
Εφόσον τα τεχνικά και άλλα εξειδικευμένα λεξικά και οι ορολογικές βάσεις δεν καλύπτουν τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση ή το συγκεκριμένο πεδίο, και η αναζήτησή του στην ορολογία τού πεδίου δεν βγάζει κάποιον ειδικό όρο, να αναρωτηθεί εάν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει μπροστά του όχι έναν ειδικό όρο αλλά μια σημασία τού γενικού λεξιλογίου (βλ. και το δεύτερο παράδειγμα στην αρχική ανάρτηση του παρόντος νήματος). Η σύναψη _circuit_ _fermé_ εν προκειμένω έχει στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο και τις σημασίες _κλειστός γύρος_, (συνεκδ.) _κλειστή διαδρομή_, (καταχρ.) _κυκλική διαδρομή_, (καταχρ.) _κύκλος_.
Να πονηρευτεί από ό,τι σχετικό με τον όρο του υποπίπτει στην αντίληψή του —όπως λ.χ. είναι μια απόδοση «κυκλική διαδρομή» (η δόκιμη απόδοση για τα ΜΜΜ στην Ελλάδα) που υπάρχει στην ΙΑΤΕ στο πεδίο των Χερσαίων Μεταφορών (δυστυχώς, όμως, μαζί με δύο λανθασμένες αποδόσεις «δρομολόγιο / διαδρομή κλειστού κυκλώματος»)— ή που ο ίδιος γνωρίζει εκτός ΚΠ —όπως είναι π.χ. το γεγονός ότι η λέξη _σιρκουί_ εντάχθηκε στην ελληνική για να περιγράψει κάτι που δεν είναι «κύκλωμα» (οφείλει να συμβουλευτεί και ένα λεξικό εάν διατηρεί αμφιβολίες για το ποιες σημασίες έχει η λέξη _κύκλωμα_ στην ελληνική)— και να είναι υποψιασμένος.
Να μην περιοριστεί σε διαδικτυακές πηγές (είδαμε πριν ότι και σε κείμενα της ΕΕ ακόμη υπάρχει η λανθασμένη απόδοση, και το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στη livepedia.gr), να έχει υπόψη του ότι πάντα στα ευρήματα των μηχανών αναζήτησης υπάρχουν και κάποια που αποτελούν προϊόν μηχανικών μεταφράσεων (κι επομένως δεν είναι καθόλου έγκυρα) και να αναζητήσει σχετικές διατυπώσεις σε έγκυρα βιβλία και εγκυκλοπαίδειες (π.χ. «*κλειστή διαδρομή*» στον Πάπυρο, λήμμα _Αεροναυτική_).


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2010)

Μια μεταφραστική παγίδα που βλέπω συχνά στους υποτίτλους είναι η μετατροπή των δολαρίων και των αγγλικών λιρών σε ευρώ. Το βλέπουμε συνήθως σε εκπομπές lifestyle, όπου ο μεταφραστής θεωρεί υποχρέωσή του να επεξηγήσει στον θεατή τα ποσά τα οποία αναφέρονται. Ακούμε π.χ. ότι το τάδε σπίτι στοιχίζει 2 εκατομμύρια δολάρια και διαβάζουμε στον υπότιτλο ένα αντίστοιχο ποσό σε ευρώ. Μόνο που... με ποια ισοτιμία έγινε η μετατροπή; Άλλη ισοτιμία δολαρίου-ευρώ είχαμε πριν δυο χρόνια και άλλη τώρα. Ειδικά η λίρα είχε πολύ μεγάλη διακύμανση μέσα στα δυο τελευταία χρόνια: τώρα βρίσκεται σχεδόν ισοδύναμη με το ευρώ, κοντά στο 0,9, ενώ πριν από δυο χρόνια η ισοτιμία ήταν γύρω στο 0,60. Το ίδιο και το δολάριο, μέσα σε μια διετία έχει πάει από το 1,30 στο 1,55, και οι διακυμάνσεις συνεχίζονται, τώρα βρίσκεται πάλι σε άνοδο. 

Όταν λοιπόν ο μεταφραστής μετατρέπει σε ευρώ, πρέπει να λάβει υπόψη του ότι η εκπομπή μπορεί μεν να προβληθεί αμέσως, αλλά μπορεί και του χρόνου, ή και σε επανάληψη μετά από τρία χρόνια, όπως συνηθίζουν τα κανάλια. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι εντελώς περιττή η μετατροπή, γιατί συνήθως δεν ισχύει. Αυτό τουλάχιστον έχω διαπιστώσει όποτε κάνω μια πρόχειρη μετατροπή την ώρα που διαβάζω τον υπότιτλο. Οπότε, ναι, μετατρέπουμε τις μονάδες μέτρησης μήκους, βάρους κλπ, αλλά τουλάχιστον στους υποτίτλους δεν πρέπει να μετατρέπουμε τα νομίσματα σε ευρώ. Πάντως, υποθέτω ότι ο λόγος που βλέπω πάντα μετατροπές των νομισμάτων στους υποτίτλους συγκεκριμένου καναλιού μάλλον είναι ότι οι υποτιτλιστές εφαρμόζουν κάποια οδηγία, που κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι λανθασμένη.


----------



## pit (Jan 24, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με όλα όσα άκουσα. Αλεξάνδρα, έχεις δίκιο. Κάτι που επίσης με μπερδεύει όταν βλέπω μια ταινία είναι ότι δεν μετατρέπουν αυτά που πρέπει να μετατρέψουν. Τις λίβρες, τα pounds (δεν τα κάνουν κιλά). Τα δολάρια, συμφωνώ, δεν πρέπει να μετατρέπονται, καθώς δεν είναι ευρώ. Τα μίλια, όμως, καθώς και τα πόδια, τις λίβρες και τα pounds γιατί δεν τα μετατρέπουν; Ντρέπονται;

Άλλη μία παγίδα είναι τα false friends και οι φράσεις που άλλο σημαίνουν σ' εμάς και άλλο στους αγγλόφωνους λαούς. Είδα, π.χ., προχθές μια ταινία, στην οποία κάποια στιγμή μιλούσαν για *white wedding*, κάτι που σημαίνει γάμος παραδοσιακός, με νυφικό, τελετή και τα όλα του. Γέλασα πολύ όταν το είδα μεταφρασμένο ως *λευκός γάμος*, καθώς θυμήθηκα δυο-τρεις παλιές ελληνικές ταινίες, στις οποίες ο λευκός γάμος ήταν γάμος μόνο στη θεωρία και τα χαρτιά. καμία σχέση, δηλαδή, το ένα με το άλλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2010)

Είναι ίσως μια καλή ευκαιρία να αναφέρουμε και εδώ πόσο χρειάζεται η περίφημη μεταφραστική διαίσθηση (στην πραγματικότητα, η γνώση του αντικειμένου και του περιβάλλοντος όπου θα χρησιμοποιηθεί η μετάφραση).

Για παράδειγμα, ενώ είναι απόλυτα σωστή η γενική παρατήρηση για τη χρονικότητα της μετατροπής των οικονομικών μεγεθών, μπορεί καμιά φορά (και εφόσον το απαιτεί το κείμενο και το επιτρέπει και ο χώρος) να πρέπει να υπάρξει και χρονική αναφορά (π.χ. δολάρια του '45 ή ευρώ του '02). Άλλωστε, σε αγοραστική αξία, ούτε τα δολάρια του β'π.π., τα δολάρια της πετρελαϊκής κρίσης, και τα σημερινά δολάρια έχουν μεγάλη σχέση μεταξύ τους.

Καταναλογία επίσης, ενώ το σωστό είναι ότι γενικά πρέπει να μετατρέπονται οι αγγλοσαξονικές μονάδες σε μετρικές, χρειάζεται προσοχή. Αν π.χ. υπάρχει στην οθόνη μια μεγάλη επιγραφή 200 pounds, ίσως είναι σκόπιμο να αποδοθεί με 200 λίβρες (και να μη γίνουν 100 κιλά) ή, αν πρέπει να καταλάβει σίγουρα και στα γρήγορα ο θεατής τι πραγματικά σημαίνει αυτό το μέγεθος, ο μεταφραστής μπορεί να σκεφτεί λύσεις όπως 200 μισόκιλα.

Ανάλογα και με το μίλι. Ενώ ο αγώνας του ενός μιλίου ή των τριών μιλίων θα πρέπει να παραμείνει έτσι (και να μη γίνει αντιστοίχιση με τα αντίστοιχα μετρικά αγωνίσματα των 1500 ή 5000 μέτρων), η αναφορά σε δέκα μίλια που τρέχει κάποιος καθημερινά για προπόνηση είναι καλύτερο να γίνει δεκαπέντε χιλιόμετρα (και όχι βέβαια δεκαέξι χιλιόμετρα και κάτι μέτρα).


----------



## pit (Jan 24, 2010)

Πάντα εξαρτάται από το τι μεταφράζεις και πώς πρέπει να είναι αυτό. Όταν μεταφράζεις μία αναμετάδοση αγώνα ιπποδρόμου ή ακοντίου, είναι δύσκολο να βάζεις το θεατή να είναι αγκαλιά με ένα κομπιουτεράκι για να καταλάβει τι γράφεις. Και στις ταινίες, όμως, μου έχει τύχει πολλές φορές να πρέπει τα πάουντ ή τα μίλια να τα αντιληφθεί ο θεατής αστραπιαία. Αν του πω μισόκιλα, θα χάσει τους τρεις επόμενους υπότιτλους, προσπαθώντας να καταλάβει τι είπα. Ο υποτιτλιστής πρέπει να περνά απαρατήρητος. Ο καλός υποτιτλιστής, όπως μου αρέσει να λέω, είναι ο αόρατος υποτιτλιστής.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2010)

Και μια και ξεκινήσαμε να μιλάμε για τις παγίδες των αριθμών και της μετατροπής των μονάδων, θα ήθελα να ξαναμιλήσω για μια άλλη παγίδα: 
Την παγίδα της λανθασμένης απόδοσης των αριθμών, όσον αφορά την τάξη μεγέθους. Είναι πραγματικά τραγικό λάθος να προσθέτεις ή να αφαιρείς μηδενικά στους αριθμούς. Π.χ. να γράφεις ότι ένα αεροπλάνο πετάει σε ύψος 10.000 χιλιομέτρων ή να παρουσιάζεις μια ποσότητα 300 κιλών ως 3.000 κιλά. Σε μια ταινία χτες είδα τη φράσηGeorge Jung, you stand accused of possession of 660 pounds of marijuana with intent to distribute.​να μεταφράζεται:"...κατοχή 3.000 κιλών μαριχουάνας..."​Στη συνέχεια ο δικαστής ορίζει ως εγγύηση αποφυλάκισης 20.000 δολάρια. Πού είναι η λογική σε όλα αυτά; Πώς μπορεί να κουβαλούσε 3 τόνους μαριχουάνα αυτός ο άνθρωπος; Αν κουβαλούσε 3 τόνους μαριχουάνα (φανταστείτε τον όγκο τέτοιας ποσότητας), γιατί όρισε ο δικαστής μόνο 20.000 δολάρια ως εγγύηση;

Είναι γεγονός αναμφισβήτητο ότι δεν λειτουργούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο τα μυαλά όλων των ανθρώπων όσον αφορά την αντίληψη των μαθηματικών εννοιών. Αλλά όταν είσαι μεταφραστής και μάλιστα υποτιτλιστής, και είσαι συνέχεια εκτεθειμένος στην κριτική των λαθών σου, πρέπει να μάθεις να αποφεύγεις αυτές τις λούμπες. Τι κάνεις σ' αυτή την περίπτωση; Επειδή ακριβώς ξέρεις και αναγνωρίζεις αυτή την αδυναμία σου, είσαι διπλά και τριπλά προσεκτικός. Κάνεις κάθε μετατροπή με ακόμα μεγαλύτερη προσοχή, και οπωσδήποτε η λογική πρέπει να λειτουργεί και όχι να έχει πάει περίπατο.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2010)

Για τα μεγέθη και τη μετατροπή / απόδοσή τους ανάλογα με το αν πρέπει να δηλωθεί η ακριβής τιμή ή η τάξη μεγέθους έχουμε μιλήσει κι εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3099.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 28, 2010)

Κατ' αρχάς καλημέρα, είναι το πρώτο μου μήνυμα σ' αυτό το φόρουμ, σας χαιρετώ. 



Alexandra said:


> Μια μεταφραστική παγίδα που βλέπω συχνά στους υποτίτλους είναι η μετατροπή των δολαρίων και των αγγλικών λιρών σε ευρώ. Το βλέπουμε συνήθως σε εκπομπές lifestyle, όπου ο μεταφραστής θεωρεί υποχρέωσή του να επεξηγήσει στον θεατή τα ποσά τα οποία αναφέρονται. Ακούμε π.χ. ότι το τάδε σπίτι στοιχίζει 2 εκατομμύρια δολάρια και διαβάζουμε στον υπότιτλο ένα αντίστοιχο ποσό σε ευρώ. Μόνο που... με ποια ισοτιμία έγινε η μετατροπή; Άλλη ισοτιμία δολαρίου-ευρώ είχαμε πριν δυο χρόνια και άλλη τώρα. Ειδικά η λίρα είχε πολύ μεγάλη διακύμανση μέσα στα δυο τελευταία χρόνια: τώρα βρίσκεται σχεδόν ισοδύναμη με το ευρώ, κοντά στο 0,9, ενώ πριν από δυο χρόνια η ισοτιμία ήταν γύρω στο 0,60. Το ίδιο και το δολάριο, μέσα σε μια διετία έχει πάει από το 1,30 στο 1,55, και οι διακυμάνσεις συνεχίζονται, τώρα βρίσκεται πάλι σε άνοδο.
> 
> Όταν λοιπόν ο μεταφραστής μετατρέπει σε ευρώ, πρέπει να λάβει υπόψη του ότι η εκπομπή μπορεί μεν να προβληθεί αμέσως, αλλά μπορεί και του χρόνου, ή και σε επανάληψη μετά από τρία χρόνια, όπως συνηθίζουν τα κανάλια. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι εντελώς περιττή η μετατροπή, γιατί συνήθως δεν ισχύει. Αυτό τουλάχιστον έχω διαπιστώσει όποτε κάνω μια πρόχειρη μετατροπή την ώρα που διαβάζω τον υπότιτλο. Οπότε, ναι, μετατρέπουμε τις μονάδες μέτρησης μήκους, βάρους κλπ, αλλά τουλάχιστον στους υποτίτλους δεν πρέπει να μετατρέπουμε τα νομίσματα σε ευρώ. Πάντως, υποθέτω ότι ο λόγος που βλέπω πάντα μετατροπές των νομισμάτων στους υποτίτλους συγκεκριμένου καναλιού μάλλον είναι ότι οι υποτιτλιστές εφαρμόζουν κάποια οδηγία, που κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι λανθασμένη.



Εγώ νομίζω ότι είναι σωστή αυτή η πρακτική , αν και κάποια στιγμή κι εγώ απορούσα με αυτήν και την θεωρούσα λάθος. Όταν έκανα τα πρώτα μου βήματα στον χώρο της μετάφρασης, ασχολήθηκα με κείμενα οικονομικοτεχνικού ενδιαφέροντος. Όντως υπήρχε οδηγία από τους προϊστάμενους για σταθερή μεταφορά συναλλαγματικών μεγεθων στο οικείο νόμισμα. Θεωρώ ότι η πρακτική αυτή είναι σωστή ως επί το πλείστον και αυτό για τους εξής λόγους: 

*1)* Είμαστε στην Ελλάδα και στην Ευρώπη. Σαν δέκτες, μας είναι άγνωστο και τελικά παγερά αδιάφορο σε τι μέγεθος πληρώνει ο Αμερικάνος ή ο Άγγλος. Και αν ο Αμερικάνος ή ο Άγγλος χρησιμοποιούν δυο νομίσματα που υπό μια έννοια είναι και αυτά "οικεία" Για ποιο λόγο δηλαδή να δω σε μια μετάφραση ότι ο Κινέζος πληρώνει για ένα αυτοκίνητο μόνο 700 γουάν? Ή ότι η Saab παρουσίασε ζημιές 10 δις κορώνων το 2009; Σε τι θα μου χρησιμεύσει, τι θα καταλάβω από αυτό, και για ποιο λόγο να μπω στην διαδικασία να κάνω επιπλέον έρευνα (διάβαζε: να χάσω χρόνο) για να βρω κάτι που σε τελική ανάλυση μπορεί και να μην με ενδιαφέρει; Τα παραπάνω σαν δέκτης πάντα. 

*2) *Η ισοτιμία των νομισμάτων δεν είναι και δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι μια σταθερά. Το αυτό όμως ισχύει για όλα τα νομίσματα και όλες τις εποχές, όχι μόνο το ευρώ του σήμερα. Έτσι λοιπόν, τι διαφορά έχει να διαβάσω ότι αγόρασε το τάδε κινητό προς 500 ευρώ πριν 5 χρόνια (ξέροντας σήμερα ότι η ισοτιμία έχει αλλάξει) αντί να διάβαζα ότι έκανε 350 δολάρια (πάλι ξέροντας ότι σήμερα η ισοτιμία έχει αλλάξει); Καμία διαφορά. Και στις δυο περιπτώσεις *θα πρέπει* να αναλογιστώ ότι η τιμή του προϊόντος σήμερα έχει διαφοροποιηθεί. Αντίστοιχα, αν ακούσω σε μια ταινία της δεκαετίας του ΄80 ότι ένα παγωτό έκανε 20 δραχμές (αντί για π.χ. 3 cents του δολαρίου), γιατί θα πρέπει να παραξενευτώ; Πού είναι το περίεργο, εκτός από το προφανές οξύμωρο των δραχμών σε αμερικάνικο περιεχόμενο; Το νόημα δεν είναι λάθος. 

*3)* Η μετάδοση της πληροφορίας είναι άμεση: Ειδικά σε περιπτώσεις μετάφρασης επίκαιρων οικονομικών ειδήσεων, είναι εντελώς αντιπαραγωγικό να βλέπεις ξένα οικονομικά μεγέθη σε κείμενα που αναφέρονται στην εγχώρια αγορά. Θα ήταν σαν βλέπαμε έναν κατάλογο προϊόντων με τιμές σε δολάρια, πράγμα τελείως παράλογο... 

Το δικό μου συμπέρασμα με βάση όσα έχω δει είναι ότι η ενδεικνυόμενη διαδρομή είναι η μετατροπή των νομισμάτων στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων, ανάλογα με τις περιστάσεις και το περιεχόμενο, και η διπλή αναφορά σε κάποιες άλλες, δηλαδή "...xxx € (xxx $)". Δηλαδή η μετατροπή των νομισμάτων είναι παγίδα, ναι, λάθος όμως; Όχι, απεναντίας. 



Alexandra said:


> Πού είναι η λογική σε όλα αυτά; Πώς μπορεί να κουβαλούσε 3 τόνους μαριχουάνα αυτός ο άνθρωπος; Αν κουβαλούσε 3 τόνους μαριχουάνα (φανταστείτε τον όγκο τέτοιας ποσότητας), γιατί όρισε ο δικαστής μόνο 20.000 δολάρια ως εγγύηση;



Χωρίς να διαφωνώ με το παραπάνω (Αεροπλάνο στα 10.000 χιλιόμετρα βρίσκεται στο διάστημα και όχι στην ατμόσφαιρα ), απλά να παρατηρήσω ότι το ίδιο ερώτημα μπορεί να τεθεί και για τα αρχικά, "αμετάφραστα" μεγέθη. Δηλαδή πώς είναι δυνατόν αυτός ο άνθρωπος να κουβαλούσε 660 pounds μαριχουάνας _πάνω του_; Όσον αφορά τον όγκο, και στις δυο περιπτώσεις μόνο με μεταφορικό μέσο θα μπορούσαν να μεταφερθούν αμφότερες οι ποσότητες - που και στις δυο περιπτώσεις θα θεωρούνταν ότι βρέθηκαν πάνω του, με την έννοια της κατοχής. Επιπλέον, από πού κι ως πού και με ποια λογική είναι "αρκετά" 20.000 δολάρια ως εγγύση για κατοχή 660 pounds μαριχουάνας; Προσοχή, για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα πάντα – στην Ελλάδα, αν οι διωκτικές αρχές έπιαναν κάποιον με τέτοια ποσότητα, θα έκαναν πάρτι και θα μιλούσαν για την μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία πενταετίας και αν τα ΜΜΕ μάθαιναν ότι ένας τέτοιος "μεγαλέμπορος ναρκωτικών έβγαινε με 20.000 δολάρια εγγύηση" θα μίλαγαν για σκάνδαλο πρώτου μεγέθους και θα καλούσαν την κυβέρνηση σε παραίτηση. Σε κάποια άλλη χώρα, η απλή κατοχή, ακόμα και η πώληση μαριχουάνας μπορεί να μην θεωρείται παράνομη ή να τιμωρείται πιο χαλαρά. 

Φιλικά, Αλέξης


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 28, 2010)

Καλημέρα, LostVerse, και καλώς όρισες.

1) Είναι προφανές ότι μιλάμε για διαφορετικά πράγματα. Εσύ μιλάς για οικονομοτεχνικά κείμενα, εγώ μιλάω για υποτίτλους σε εκπομπές με περιεχόμενο lifestyle. Να σου θυμίσω επίσης, ότι δεν μετατρέπουμε ποτέ τα νομίσματα στις κινηματογραφικές ταινίες. Φαντάσου να βλέπεις μια ταινία που εκτυλίσσεται στη Ρωσία του 19ου αιώνα, και εκεί που οι ήρωες συναλλάσσονται με ρούβλια, να διαβάζει ο θεατής στον υπότιτλο το σημερινό αντίστοιχό τους σε ευρώ. Σε μια lifestyle εκπομπή, ας υποθέσουμε ότι μιλάνε για την έπαυλη κάποιου μεγιστάνα που κόστισε στη δεκαετία του 1920 πεντακόσιες χιλιάδες δολάρια. Τι θα κάνουμε; Θα μετατρέψουμε τα δολάρια σε ευρώ; Ποιο ευρώ; Αυτό που δεν υπήρχε το 1920; Και με ποια ισοτιμία; Τη σημερινή που μπορεί να ισχύει μόνο για λίγες μέρες ή την περσινή ή την προπέρσινη; Κι αν η εκπομπή υποτιτλίστηκε από το κανάλι πριν από λίγα χρόνια, πριν καθιερωθεί το ευρώ, θα διαβάζουμε στον υπότιτλο δολάρια που έχουν μετατραπεί σε δραχμές; Γι' αυτό στους υποτίτλους μετατρέπουμε μόνο τις μονάδες των φυσικών μεγεθών, που δεν αλλάζει η "ισοτιμία" τους από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη. Σημειώνω επίσης ότι μία από τις μεγαλύτερες διεθνείς εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού, στις οδηγίες που δίνει στους μεταφραστές, αποκλείει τη μετατροπή των νομισμάτων.

2) Όταν είπα ότι είναι παράλογη ποσότητα οι τρεις τόνοι μαριχουάνα, μάλλον το θεώρησα αυτονόητο ότι ο εν λόγω άνθρωπος την κουβαλούσε στο αυτοκίνητό του· λάθος μου. Έπρεπε να το διευκρινίσω: δεν οδηγούσε νταλίκα, αλλά ιδιωτικό αυτοκίνητο. Επειδή πρόκειται για ταινία και όχι για είδηση στην εφημερίδα, τα δεδομένα πολλές φορές βρίσκονται στην εικόνα.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 28, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα. :)

Νομίζω το διευκρίνισα ότι είναι οξύμωρο ένα ελληνικό νόμισμα σε ξένο περιεχόμενο σε μια ταινία.

Ωστόσο στο παράδειγμά σου, εγώ δεν θα καταλάβω την αξία του ποσού των 500.000 $ του 1920, ακόμα και σε δραχμές ή ευρώ να ήταν. Αν πρόκειται για εκπομπή όπως λες, το λογικό θα ήταν να μην γίνει μετατροπή μεν, αλλά ο παρουσιαστής/αφηγητής να έχει ετοιμάσει από πριν μια επεξήγηση του στυλ "αυτό σε σημερινά λεφτά θα ήταν κοντά xxx.xxx.xxx $/€". Και αν το δολάριο είναι σχετικά οικείο νόμισμα, τι γίνεται με άλλα άγνωστα νομίσματα; Αν στο παράδειγμά σου ο μεγιστάνας ήταν Βραζιλιάνος και η έπαυλή του είχε κοστίσει 5 εκατομμύρια ρεάλ, εσύ τι θα καταλάβαινες; Δεν θα έμενες με την απορία; 

Επομένως, δεν είναι ακριβώς _προφανές_, ούτε _αυτονόητο_ ότι το νόμισμα δεν πρέπει να μεταφραστεί ή τουλάχιστον να αποδοθεί με κάποιον τρόπο είτε λέγεται επεξήγηση είτε παρένθεση, footnote κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 29, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες κι από μένα,
η Αλεξάνδρα αναφέρεται σε υπότιτλους, όπου το πρόβλημα είναι εμφανές: υπάρχει πρόβλημα χώρου, επομένως εξηγήσεις και υποσημειώσεις δεν είναι δυνατόν να χρησιμοποιηθούν.

Πάντως, κι εγώ θεωρώ ανούσια τη μετατροπή των νομισμάτων. Παράδειγμα: πέρισυ που το δολάριο ανεβοκατέβαινε πιο γρήγορα κι από ασανσέρ, ήταν άχρηστη η πληροφορία ότι η έπαυλη του τάδε κόστισε τόσες χιλιάδες ευρώ, γιατί τη μία μέρα το δολάριο κόστιζε ένα ευρώ και την άλλη 0,60, επομένως μιλάμε για φοβερές διακυμάνσεις στην τιμή. 

Διαβάζοντας δολάρια θα είχα καλύτερη εικόνα, γιατί όλοι τότε παρακολουθούσαμε τα σκαμπανεβάσματα στις ειδήσεις.


----------



## gregery (May 29, 2010)

Τα πράγματα είναι πολύπλοκα και δύσκολα και συχνά οδηγούν σε τραγελαφικές καταστάσεις.
Χθες έβλεπα τη διάσημη ιατρική σειρά House όπου έκπληκτος διαβάζω στους υπότιτλους τον γιατρό να έχει δώσει εντολή στους υφιστάμενους του να χορηγήσουν στην ασθενή "εντερικούς διεγέρτες". Φυσικά επρόκειτο για "colony stimulating factor" που μεταφράζεται ως "παράγων διέγερσης αποικίας" ή καλύτερα "παράγων διέγερσης λευκών αιμοσφαιρίων". Όσο και αν γέλασα, καταλαβαίνω ότι ακόμα και άνθρωποι που γνωρίζουν (σίγουρα στη συγκεκριμένη σειρά δε χρησιμοποιούν μεταφραστές της πλάκας. Υπάρχει κάποιου είδους επιστημονική επιμέλεια) μπορεί να κάνουν λάθη που είναι ικανά να σε εκθέσουν. Τα πράγματα είναι τόσο πολύπλοκα πια που χρειάζεται υψηλή εξειδίκευση. Από την άλλη βέβαια, τόσα λεφτά έχει βγάλει το κανάλι από τη συγκεκριμένη σειρά. Θα μπορούσε να συμβουλευτεί κάποιον πιο ειδικό.


----------



## Zathrin1992 (Dec 12, 2010)

Σε αυτό φίλε μου έχεις δίκιο...Ωστόσο, μην ξεχνάς πως δεν είναι δυνατό να επικρίνουμε ένα έργο σαν αυτό των υποτιτλιστών...Τέλος Πάντων...Τι γίνεται όμως αν δεν είσαι ειδικός σε μια μετάφραση που έχει να κάνει με παμπς;
Σου θέτω το εξής:αν δεν έχεις επισκεφτεί μια παμπ,πώς θα μετέφραζες το galleried coaching inn, από τη στιγμή που δεν έχεις καμιά απολύτως εμπειρία παρά το γεγονός ότι έχεις πάει κάμποσες φορές στο Λονδίνο...;
Με κάθε σεβασμό...:)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες, Zathrin1992. 

Νομίζω ότι το ερώτημά σου πρέπει να τεθεί στο English-Greek queries, δηλαδή σου συνιστώ να το βάλεις. Δεν κρύβει παγίδα, είναι κάτι που προφανώς ο μεταφραστής δεν μπορεί να το ξέρει από την εμπειρία του και το ερευνά, και δόξα τω Θεώ υπάρχουν πληροφορίες στο ίντερνετ -- άσε που υπάρχουν και τα φόρουμ των συναδέλφων για να ρωτήσουμε τη γνώμη τους και να ζητήσουμε τα φώτα τους. Όσο για το αν πρέπει να το ξέρει κάποιος που έχει πάει κάμποσες φορές στο Λονδίνο, γιατί να το ξέρει; Απ' ό,τι βλέπουμε, στο Λονδίνο υπάρχει ένα και μοναδικό τέτοιο, το George Inn, άρα δεν είναι δεδομένο ότι πρέπει να το έχεις συναντήσει στις επισκέψεις σου.


----------



## unique (Feb 22, 2011)

Παρεμπιπτόντως το "circuit breaker" δεν είναι "διακόπτης" αλλά αυτόματη ασφάλεια. Αν αντί για ωστήριο διαθέτει μηχανισμό ώστε να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως διακόπτης τότε λέγεται "ασφαλειοδιακόπτης". Είναι οι γνωστές αυτόματες ασφάλειες των σπιτιών. Για τον απλό διακόπτη χρησιμοποιείται το "switch".


----------



## unique (Feb 22, 2011)

Επίσης, το "stringer" στην αεροπορική ορολογία είναι "δοκίδα επικαλύψεως".


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2011)

unique said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως το "circuit breaker" δεν είναι "διακόπτης" αλλά αυτόματη ασφάλεια. Αν αντί για ωστήριο διαθέτει μηχανισμό ώστε να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως διακόπτης τότε λέγεται "ασφαλειοδιακόπτης". Είναι οι γνωστές αυτόματες ασφάλειες των σπιτιών. Για τον απλό διακόπτη χρησιμοποιείται το "switch".


Αντιγράφω αυτά που έγραψα στο αρχικό σημείωμα: «Αν ανατρέξει *σε κάποια ορολογική βάση*, θα βρει την απόδοση "διακόπτης κυκλώματος"». Το αποτέλεσμα αναζήτησης *στην ορολογική βάση **Teleterm*:








unique said:


> Επίσης, το "stringer" στην αεροπορική ορολογία είναι "δοκίδα επικαλύψεως".


Έτσι είναι, αλλά στο παράδειγμα έγινε χρήση συγκεκριμένου τεχνικού λεξικού και μεταφέρθηκαν στο κείμενο ακριβώς οι αποδόσεις που δίνονταν σε αυτό το λεξικό (Ανοίγει ένα τεχνικό λεξικό και βλέπει κλπ)· δεν επιχειρήθηκε να δοθούν αποδόσεις για όλες τις σημασίες τού _stringer_.


----------



## unique (Feb 22, 2011)

Η Τeleterm είναι γνωστή για την "περίεργη απόδοση" ορισμένων όρων. Μπορείτε να δείτε την αρχή λειτουργίας του CB στη Wiki. Αν έχει κανείς αμφιβολία μπορεί να τον κοιτάξει και στο αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό αεροπορικών όρων του Γούλιου, ή να τον ψάξει ως «ασφαλειοδιακόπτη» στο Google. Τα κόκκινα κουμπάκια δεν τα τραβάει ο πιλότος, πετάγονται μόνα τους όταν περάσει μέσα από το CB ρεύμα υψηλότερης τιμής από την ονομαστική του. Ένας κοινός διακόπτης δεν μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό. Κατά συνέπεια εάν αποδοθεί απλά ως “διακόπτης” χάνεται τελείως το νόημα. Ζητώ πάντως συγγνώμη αν τα παραπάνω θεωρήθηκαν ως μομφή, ασφαλώς δεν είχα τέτοια πρόθεση.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2011)

Θα ήθελα να προτείνω να ανοίξουμε ξεχωριστά νήματα για τη συζήτηση του κάθε όρου, γιατί βαραίνει αυτό εδώ το νήμα.


----------



## unique (Feb 22, 2011)

Να προσθέσω ακόμη ότι στα ηλεκτρολογικά σχέδια το σύμβολο του CB είναι τελείως διαφορετικό από αυτό του κοινού διακόπτη.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 24, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Θα ήθελα να προτείνω να ανοίξουμε ξεχωριστά νήματα για τη συζήτηση του κάθε όρου, γιατί βαραίνει αυτό εδώ το νήμα.


Πιστεύω ότι η συζήτηση που άνοιξε είναι καλό να μείνει εδώ διότι, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά εμένα, σχετίζεται με τη μεθοδολογική προσέγγιση σε θέματα μεταφραστικής απόδοσης και όχι με κάποια συγκεκριμένη απόδοση που χρησιμοποιείται στα παραδείγματα. Αυτονόητο είναι πως, εάν κατά τη συζήτηση ανακύψει και κάποιο ζήτημα για την απόδοση συγκεκριμένου όρου, το σωστό θα είναι να ανοιχθεί ξεχωριστό νήμα κατά περίπτωση.



unique said:


> Η Τeleterm είναι γνωστή για την "περίεργη απόδοση" ορισμένων όρων. Μπορείτε να δείτε την αρχή λειτουργίας του CB στη Wiki. Αν έχει κανείς αμφιβολία μπορεί να τον κοιτάξει και στο αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό αεροπορικών όρων του Γούλιου, ή να τον ψάξει ως «ασφαλειοδιακόπτη» στο Google. Τα κόκκινα κουμπάκια δεν τα τραβάει ο πιλότος, πετάγονται μόνα τους όταν περάσει μέσα από το CB ρεύμα υψηλότερης τιμής από την ονομαστική του. Ένας κοινός διακόπτης δεν μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό. Κατά συνέπεια εάν αποδοθεί απλά ως “διακόπτης” χάνεται τελείως το νόημα. Ζητώ πάντως συγγνώμη αν τα παραπάνω θεωρήθηκαν ως μομφή, ασφαλώς δεν είχα τέτοια πρόθεση.


Φυσικά και η παρέμβασή σου, unique, ούτε σαν μομφή εκλήφθηκε ούτε, πολύ περισσότερο, θεωρήθηκε ανεπιθύμητη. Είμαστε ένα φόρουμ όπου επαγγελματίες, δάσκαλοι κι εργάτες τής γλώσσας, καθώς κι εραστές ή απλοί χρήστες της, μπορούν ν' ανοίξουν και ν' αναδιφήσουν όλα τα θέματα που τους κινούν το ενδιαφέρον, χωρίς αγκυλώσεις ή άλλες στρεβλώσεις. Κι άλλωστε στη Λεξιλογία μπορεί ο καθένας ανεξαιρέτως να πει τη γνώμη του τεκμηριωμένα, χωρίς να θεωρείται a priori ότι ορισμένοι είναι αλάνθαστοι ή/και υπεράνω κριτικής (ίσως γι' αυτό και να μας αποφεύγουν όσοι θέλουν να προστατεύουν την αυθεντία τους με το να απαιτούν να αντιμετωπίζονται ως ιερές αγελάδες — αλλά αυτό είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο). Ας τα πιάσουμε όμως ένα-ένα τα θέματα που ανοίγεις:

Πρώτον, γράφεις ότι «η Teleterm είναι γνωστή για την "περίεργη απόδοση" ορισμένων όρων». Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο στην παρατήρησή σου, αλλά αποτελεί σφάλμα λογικής το να την επεκτείνεις σε γενικό συμπέρασμα (δηλ. αφού η Teleterm αποδίδει περίεργα _κάποιους_ όρους, τότε συνεπάγεται ότι _όλοι_ οι όροι στην Teleterm έχουν αποδοθεί περίεργα κι επομένως είναι άχρηστοι). Άλλωστε στην Teleterm καταγράφεται και όλη η ορολογία που χρησιμοποιεί επισήμως ο ΕΛΟΤ, οπότε δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να την αποφεύγεις πάντα. Αλλά, είπαμε: Η ορολογία που αποθησαυρίζεται στην Teleterm έχει αναμφισβήτητα κάποια ορολογικά κι επιστημονικά ερείσματα (δηλ. ακόμη κι αν διαφωνούμε σε συγκεκριμένες αποδόσεις, οφείλουμε κι εμείς αντιστοίχως να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα διεθνώς εδραιωμένα ορογραφικά και οροδοτικά κριτήρια και κανόνες προκειμένου να καταλήξουμε σε κάποια αντιπρόταση), αποτελεί προϊόν εργασίας ομάδων από ειδικούς τού συγκεκριμένου πεδίου, χρησιμοποιείται στις ελληνικές προδιαγραφές και —το κυριότερο— είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένη με τον αντίστοιχο εννοιολογικό ορισμό. Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι σημαντικότατο διότι στην επιστημονική ορολογία καθεμία έννοια ενός πεδίου έχει (ιδανικά) και ακριβώς έναν όρο που την περιγράφει. Συνώνυμα δεν υφίστανται ή, στις σπάνιες περιπτώσεις που γίνονται αποδεκτά, νοούνται ως ομώνυμα. Ο επίσημος ορισμός τής έννοιας (κατά προτίμηση από κάποια προδιαγραφή) είναι και ο ορισμός τού όρου. Μικρές σημασιακές αποχρώσεις, οι οποίες στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο ή σε χαλαρή ορολογικά αντιμετώπιση περνούν στο ντούκου και δεν απασχολούν τους χρήστες τής γλώσσας (ακόμη κι όταν αυτοί είναι ειδικοί τού πεδίου), σε αυστηρό ορολογικά περιβάλλον έχουν μεγάλη σημασία — κι ο μόνος ασφαλής τρόπος για να γνωρίζουμε το «τι δηλώνει τι» είναι μέσω των αντίστοιχων ορισμών (πράγμα που οι ορολογικές βάσεις και θησαυροί διασφαλίζουν). Για να χρησιμοποιήσω έναν όρο τού παραδείγματος που μας απασχόλησε, όταν τα έλεγα με τον αείμνηστο Γούλιο αρχικά στη Μονάδα και κατόπιν στον ΕΣΜΑ και την ΕΑΒ μπορεί μεταξύ τυρού και αχλαδίου να βάζαμε stringers και longerons στο ίδιο καζάνι, αλλά όταν η συζήτηση απαιτούσε ακρίβεια ή έπρεπε να συνταχθεί κάποια έκθεση δομικής ακεραιότητας ή πόρισμα διερεύνησης τότε οι όροι αντιμετωπίζονταν με εξαιρετική προσοχή και με σεβασμό στις μεταξύ τους διαφορές (όσο μικρές κι αν αυτές ενδεχομένως φάνταζαν σε έναν μη ειδικό).

Επειδή διαβάζω τα όσα πολύ σωστά γράφεις και διαγιγνώσκω την αγωνία σου να μην θεωρηθεί ότι _circuit breaker = διακόπτης_, να σου υπενθυμίσω (ή να σου το επισημάνω, αν δεν το πρόσεξες) ότι πουθενά δεν δίνεται παραπάνω κάποια τέτοια αντιστοίχιση· εκείνο που λέμε είναι ότι η "επίσημη" απόδοση του _circuit breaker _είναι _διακόπτης κυκλώματος_. Και η απόδοση αυτή δεν αποτελεί αποκλειστικότητα της Teleterm (για να το δέσω με όσα προαναφέραμε) — τη δίνει και το έγκριτο Lexicon (4γλωσσο λεξικό επιστημονικών & τεχνικών όρων — γενικά θεωρείται ότι αντικατοπτρίζει τις κυρίαρχες αποδόσεις στο ΑΠΘ, όπου και γεννήθηκε), έτσι ακριβώς δίνεται και στο Λεξικό Αεροναυπηγικών Όρων ΤΕΕ, όλες οι αποδόσεις στην ΙΑΤΕ γύρω από το _διακόπτης_ περιστρέφονται, την περιέχει ο Κανονισμός 105 ΟΕΕ/ΕΕ (όπου όμως υπάρχει και ένα χοντρό λάθος: το _fuse_ αποδίδεται _πυροσωλήνας_ αντί του ορθού _ασφάλεια τήξεως_) κλπ. Δεν είπε κανείς ότι τα breakers τα τραβάει ο χειριστής έξω, αλλά δεν είναι μόνον αυτή η σημασία τής λέξης _διακόπτης_· η ουσία είναι ότι όταν διαρρέονται από υπερβολικό ρεύμα τότε το κύκλωμα διακόπτεται. Δυστυχώς η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει έναν ρημάδη όρο, το _διακόπτης_, για να καλύψει και το _switch_ και το _interrupter_ και το _breaker_ — στο ίδιο πεδίο! Συμβαίνει (επίσης: δυστυχώς) συχνά, και με άλλους όρους. Αλλά, από την άλλη, εφόσον οι ειδικοί τού πεδίου δέχονται ότι _circuit_ _breaker =_ _διακόπτης κυκλώματος_, δεν μπορούμε έτσι απλά να το βγάλουμε λάθος. Παραθέτω έναν ορισμό από εταιρικό γλωσσάρι (http://www.nigico.gr/index.php?option=com_glossary&id=53&Itemid=84&lang=en):


Term|Definition
circuit breaker|Διακόπτης Κυκλώματος: Ένας ειδικά σχεδιασμένος διακόπτης, που χρησιμοποιείται για να ανοίγει το κύκλωμα σε περίπτωση υπερφόρτωσης. Η λειτουργία αυτή δεν βλάπτει το διακόπτη, εφόσον το ρεύμα κατά τη διάρκεια της υπερφόρτωσης, βρίσκεται εντός των ορίων του διακόπτη.
| Υπάρχουν φυσικά κι άλλες όμοιες αντιστοιχίσεις, και μάλιστα από ανθρώπους τού χώρου (όχι ακαδημαϊκούς ή σε ψηλό ρέτζιστερ), αλλά είπαμε ότι εδώ δεν θα ασχοληθούμε με απόδοση συγκεκριμένων όρων (για την οποία οι συζητήσεις θα πρέπει να γίνονται ξέχωρα) — ωστόσο εντελώς ενδεικτικά βλ. κ. Λεξότυπο (http://metakrivias.com/easyconsole.cfm?page=word_meaning&w_id=314&wlang=en).

Επιστρέφουμε όμως, μετά απ' αυτήν τη μάλλον μεγαλούτσικη παρένθεση, στο προκείμενο: Το σημείο τού σημειώματος που μας έδωσε αφορμή για τούτη την κουβέντα σκοπό είχε να αναδείξει το ότι, ακόμη και στην περίπτωση που γνωρίζουμε την πλέον έγκυρη επιστημονικά απόδοση ενός όρου, είναι πολύ πιθανό να είναι σωστότερο το να _μην_ τη χρησιμοποιήσουμε. Για να δανειστώ ένα παράδειγμα από τρέχουσες συζητήσεις στο φόρουμ, σε παραπέμπω στο work in the field: παρότι έχουμε υπόψη μας την ακριβή απόδοση, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση και για τη συγκεκριμένη μετάφραση επιλέγουμε κάτι άλλο· κι ετούτο διότι δεν αρκεί για τη δημιουργία ενός σωστού μεταφράσματος η απλή συναρμογή αποδόσεων — κι όπως λέει ο nickel στο grassroots campaign: «Μην έχεις σε υπότιτλους ασυνήθιστα πράγματα χωρίς λόγο γιατί, αν κοντοσταθεί ο θεατής, θα χάσει την επόμενη φράση». Και το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα αφορούσε επίσης υποτιτλισμό. Τέλος θυμίζω ότι στην εν λόγω περίπτωση ο υποτιτλιστής έπρεπε να είχε κάνει τη σύνδεση breaker => circuit breaker, την οποία απέτυχε να κάνει και κατέληξε να γράψει «διασπαστής». Εάν είχε κάνει αυτό το βήμα, τότε θα ήταν στον σωστό δρόμο για να αναζητήσει κατόπιν και το πώς είναι καλύτερα να το αποδώσει στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (εκλαϊκευτικό περιεχόμενο, μη ειδικό κοινό, υπότιτλοι) και να οδηγηθεί στο «ασφαλειοδιακόπτης» που είπε ο unique. Ή να βρει να ρωτήσει έναν πιλότο ή τεχνικό αεροσκαφών πώς τα λένε ετούτα τα πράγματα στην καθημερινή επικοινωνία τους, και να λάβει την απάντηση «ασφάλειες» που γράφτηκε παραπάνω.



unique said:


> Να προσθέσω ακόμη ότι στα ηλεκτρολογικά σχέδια το σύμβολο του CB είναι τελείως διαφορετικό από αυτό του κοινού διακόπτη.


Να επαναλάβω ότι η αυστηρή ορολογικά απόδοση του _circuit breaker_ είναι _διακόπτης κυκλώματος_ — όχι σκέτα _διακόπτης_. Επίσης, όπως βλέπουμε στον πίνακα με τα σχηματικά ηλεκτρολογικά σύμβολα (http://www.parcon.gr/electronics/howto/elehowto4.html), ο διακόπτης κυκλώματος (όπως αποδίδεται στον συγκεκριμένο πίνακα το circuit breaker) συμβολίζεται με διαφορετικό τρόπο απ' ό,τι ο διακόπτης. Βέβαια, το θέμα είναι ποιος διακόπτης, καθότι στον ίδιο πίνακα δίνονται έξι (ορισμένα απ' τα οποία διαφέρουν επίσης εντελώς μεταξύ τους) σύμβολα για ισάριθμους τύπους διακόπτη.


----------



## unique (Mar 17, 2011)

Συζήτησα το θέμα με τον συγγραφέα του βιβλίου "Όργανα αεροσκαφών", δρ. καθηγητή και σχεδιαστή κυκλωμάτων αεροσκαφών. Η άποψή του είναι ότι όλοι οι διακόπτες είναι διακόπτες κυκλώματος. Κατά συνέπεια ο όρος υποδηλώνει ένα κοινό διακόπτη. Όπως μου είπε, χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο "ασφαλειοδιακόπτης".
Την ίδια άποψη έχουν και οι εργαζόμενοι στο flight line της ΕΑΒ.
Ρώτησα επίσης διάφορους φίλους τι καταλαβαίνουν με τον όρο "διακόπτης κυκλώματος". Μου απάντησαν ότι είναι ένας διακόπτης. Στη συνέχεια τους ρώτησα τι αντιλαμβάνονται με το "αυτόματη ασφάλεια". Ασφαλώς γνώριζαν ότι πρόκειται για τις γνωστές αυτόματες ασφάλειας του ηλεκτρικού πίνακα. Όσο για τις αποθήκες ηλεκτρολογικού υλικού, αγνοούν τελείως τον όρο. 
Όλα τα παραπάνω δείχνουν ότι δεν αρκεί να καταφεύγει κανείς σε λεξικά και βάσεις όρων, αλλά πολλές φορές πρέπει να έχει και εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις ή τουλάχιστον να είναι αρκετά ευσυνείδητος ώστε να τις αποκτά με κάποιο τρόπο. Αυτό ασφαλώς ισχύει και στη περίπτωση της μετάφρασης των διαλόγων της εν λόγω σειράς. Ο υπεύθυνος μεταφραστής απλά δεν αναλαμβάνει ό, τι δεν μπορεί να διεκπεραιώσει. Ούτε μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι «εγώ κατέφυγα στη τάδε έγκυρη πηγή, άρα δεν είμαι υπεύθυνος αν το αποτέλεσμα δεν είναι ικανοποιητικό». Αν το πει αυτό είναι σα να λέει ότι "εγώ είμαι δημόσιος υπάλληλος και πράττω σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό». Αποτέλεσμα αυτής της νοοτροπίας είναι και η άποψη που έχουν οι εκδότες για πολλούς μεταφραστές (αφού είναι αναγκασμένοι να απευθύνονται εκ των υστέρων σε ειδικούς για να επιμεληθούν τα κείμενα, με ό, τι κι αν αυτό συνεπάγεται). Στην πράξη θα έλεγα ότι οι παράγοντες που συνήθως καθορίζουν το αποτέλεσμα σχετίζονται με την επαγγελματική κατάρτιση, το ήθος, την οικονομική κατάσταση (του μεταφραστή ;)), το χρόνο που διαθέτει και την προθυμία του να ασχοληθεί περισσότερο με το θέμα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 17, 2011)

unique said:


> Αποτέλεσμα αυτής της νοοτροπίας είναι και η άποψη που έχουν οι εκδότες για πολλούς μεταφραστές (αφού είναι αναγκασμένοι να απευθύνονται εκ των υστέρων σε ειδικούς για να επιμεληθούν τα κείμενα, με ό, τι κι αν αυτό συνεπάγεται).


Μικρή ένσταση: νομίζω ότι η ενδεδειγμένη οδός για να μεταφράζονται βιβλία εξειδικευμένου περιεχομένου είναι *ακριβώς* αυτή: αναλαμβάνει το βιβλίο μεταφραστής, και το επιμελείται ειδικός του χώρου (υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι ούτε ο πρώτος, ούτε ο δεύτερος είναι κακοί σε αυτό που κάνουν). Αυτό επειδή, κατά τη γνώμη μου, ο πρώτος χρειάζεται τη συνδρομή του δεύτερου, και επειδή ο δεύτερος δεν μπορεί να μεταφράσει, διότι είναι, π.χ., γιατρός (ασχέτως αν πολλοί ειδικοί νομίζουν ότι επειδή είναι καλοί στη δουλειά τους, τότε είναι καλοί και σε άλλα πράγματα, όπως π.χ. η μετάφραση )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 17, 2011)

unique said:


> Αποτέλεσμα αυτής της νοοτροπίας είναι και η άποψη που έχουν οι εκδότες για πολλούς μεταφραστές (αφού είναι αναγκασμένοι να απευθύνονται εκ των υστέρων σε ειδικούς για να επιμεληθούν τα κείμενα, με ό, τι κι αν αυτό συνεπάγεται). Στην πράξη θα έλεγα ότι οι παράγοντες που συνήθως καθορίζουν το αποτέλεσμα σχετίζονται με την επαγγελματική κατάρτιση, το ήθος, την οικονομική κατάσταση (του μεταφραστή ;)), το χρόνο που διαθέτει και την προθυμία του να ασχοληθεί περισσότερο με το θέμα.



Η παρατήρηση στην πρώτη πρόταση είναι πολύ σημαντική. Αφενός γιατί δείχνει επίσης ότι και πολλοί εκδότες δεν συνειδητοποιούν καν τι απαιτεί σήμερα μια σωστή μετάφραση, παρά μόνο όταν βρεθούν μπροστά στα έμπρακτα αδιέξοδα. Αφετέρου επειδή δείχνει την ανάγκη του μεταφραστή (ακόμη και του λογοτεχνικού) να συνεργάζεται με κάθε λογής ειδικούς, επειδή βέβαια ούτε ο ειδικός είναι μεταφραστής.

Και επειδή αυτά τα πράγματα κατά μόνας είναι δύσκολα (με συνέπεια να παραπέμπονται συνήθως στις καλένδες ή να σφάζονται στο γόνατο), βλέπουμε την αξία που έχει σήμερα η δικτυωμένη (συν)εργασία για τον μεταφραστή, τον επιμελητή, τον ειδικό κλπ (με άλλα λόγια, από δω το πήγα, από κει το πήγα, τελικά βλόγησα τα γένια μας... :)).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 17, 2011)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα συμπεράσματά σου, unique: «Δεν αρκεί να καταφεύγει κανείς σε λεξικά και βάσεις όρων, αλλά πολλές φορές πρέπει να έχει και εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις ή τουλάχιστον να είναι αρκετά ευσυνείδητος ώστε να τις αποκτά με κάποιο τρόπο.» Άλλωστε αυτό ακριβώς το μήνυμα επιχειρεί να περάσει και το αρχικό σημείωμα: «Δεν αρκεί το ξεφύλλισμα σ' ένα λεξικό όταν αδυνατούμε να αντιληφθούμε το τι δηλώνει ένας όρος — πρέπει να καταφεύγουμε σε όσες περισσότερες σχετικές πηγές μπορούμε, ώστε να καταλάβουμε το ακριβές περιεχόμενό του. Και με το τεράστιο εύρος διαθέσιμων πηγών στα ακροδάχτυλά μας, χάρη στο Διαδίκτυο, το να μην το κάνει αυτό ο μεταφραστής δεν είναι απλώς αντιεπαγγελματικό — είναι ανεπίτρεπτο και αδικαιολόγητο.» Και: «Ο τεχνικός / επιστημονικός μεταφραστής πρέπει: [...] να γνωρίζει το πεδίο στο οποίο μεταφράζει, και να έχει σαφή επίγνωση του τι δεν ξέρει.»

Εκείνο όμως που ομολογώ ότι δεν κατάλαβα είναι η θέση βάσει της οποίας εισάγεται η κατάληξη σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα. Αμφισβητείται η ορθότητα των πηγών που παρατέθηκαν; Ή μήπως δεν αναγράφουν τα όσα τσιταρίστηκαν σχετικά; Ή πρέπει να βγάλουμε να μετρήσουμε τις γραμμές πτήσεών μας να δούμε ποιος την έχει σωστότερη;  Συμπάθα με που ρωτάω, απλώς για να καταλάβω καλύτερα το κάνω. Διότι κι εγώ συχνά έχω μια προσφιλή απόδοση για κάποιον όρο, αλλά όταν έρχεται η στιγμή να τον επιβάλω στους υπόλοιπους και να αποκλείσω όλους τους άλλους εν χρήσει όρους θυμάμαι τον σχετικό αφορισμό τού Προέδρου της ΕΛΕΤΟ, Κώστα Βαλεοντή, ότι «οι αποδόσεις όρων που δίνει ο ειδικός ενός θεματικού πεδίου πρέπει να είναι αποδεκτές και από σημαντικό μέρος της αντίστοιχης κοινότητας (πράγμα που προϋποθέτει συνεργασία με άλλους ειδικούς και από διάφορα εκπαιδευτικά/ερευνητικά ιδρύματα)». Και οι ορολογικές βάσεις (όπως και τα λεξικά τού ΤΕΕ) αυτήν ακριβώς την ευρύτερη συναίνεση αποτυπώνουν. Παλιότερα έκανα το λάθος να είμαι απόλυτος, ενώ τώρα προτιμώ απλώς να μεταφέρω τη δική μου εμπειρία (σπουδές, εργασία, συγχρωτισμός κλπ), να καταθέτω τα όσα έχω μάθει ή βιώσει, να τα συζητώ σε σχετικές κοινότητες (πχ ορολογικές και μεταφραστικές) και ν' αφήνω τον άλλον να διαλέξει τι δρόμο θ' ακολουθήσει. Όχι φυσικά ότι δεν θα κρίνω τις επιλογές του, όπως άλλωστε κρίνομαι κι εγώ.


----------



## unique (Mar 17, 2011)

«οι αποδόσεις όρων που δίνει ο ειδικός ενός θεματικού πεδίου πρέπει να είναι αποδεκτές και από σημαντικό μέρος της αντίστοιχης κοινότητας" Αυτό ακριβώς λέω παραπάνω. Αυτή η απόδοση δεν είναι αποδεκτή από κανένα πραγματικό ηλεκτρονικό μηχανικό για τους λόγους που επίσης εξέθεσα. (Oύτε από τον ίδιο τον πρώην πρόεδρο της ΕΑΒ όπως πολύ καλά ξέρεις).


----------



## Eddie (Feb 22, 2012)

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι που με απασχολεί καθώς τυχαίνει να κάνω συχνά μεταφράσεις κειμένων με άγρια ή όχι τόσο γνωστά ζώα. Τι πιστεύετε ότι είναι καλύτερα; Να χρησιμοποιείται κάποια ελληνική ονομασία την οποία συναντάς σε μπλογκ και φόρουμ η οποία όμως ίσως δεν είναι η απόλυτα σωστή απόδοση, ή τη λατινική ονομασία του είδους που είναι ακριβέστερη επιστημονικά αλλά ξενίζει το μέσο αναγνώστη ή τηλεθεατή (αν πρόκεται για τηλεοπτικό ντοκιμαντέρ);


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 22, 2012)

Να αναζητάς τα ζώα με το λατινικό τους όνομα σε κάποια καλή εγκυκλοπαίδεια, όχι σε διάφορα μπλογκ και φόρουμ όπου καθένας γράφει το μακρύ και το κοντό του. 

Να κάνεις έναν κατάλογο με τα ονόματα και να απευθύνεις ένα ερώτημα σε κάποιον αρμόδιο φορέα, όπως π.χ. στην Ελληνική Ζωολογική Εταιρεία, στην Ελληνική Ορνιθολογική Εταιρεία για πουλιά, στην Ελληνική Ερπετολογική Εταιρεία για ερπετά, στο Ελληνικό Κέντρο Βιοτόπων-Υγροτόπων για ψάρια, στην Ελληνική Εταιρεία Προστασίας της Φύσης, στο Μουσείο Γουλανδρή Φυσικής Ιστορίας, στην Εταιρεία Προστασίας της Μεσογειακής Φώκιας ή στον Αρχέλωνα, κ.ο.κ. ανάλογα με το θέμα σου. 

Αφού το κάνεις τακτικά, να βρεις διάφορους ειδικούς επιστήμονες με τους οποίους θα έχεις τακτική επαφή για να σε βοηθάνε (και για να έχεις απαντήσεις πιο γρήγορα απ' όσο θα έχεις από τις εταιρείες).

Και φυσικά να συστήνεις σιγά-σιγά ένα δικό σου γλωσσάρι, τεκμηριωμένο όσο καλύτερα μπορείς.

Γνώμη μου αυτά, βέβαια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2012)

Θεωρητικά αυτό που προτείνει η Μελάνη είναι η καλύτερη λύση, στην πράξη όμως η απάντηση μπορεί να αργήσει. Η χρήση της διωνυμικής ονοματολογίας, σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση, είναι η ασφαλέστερη λύση, αφού είναι διεθνής. Αν πιστεύεις ότι ξενίζει ιδιαίτερα, μπορείς, αν έχεις την δυνατότητα, να καταφύγεις στο κόλπο της ταξiνομίας και να αναφέρεις το είδος, το γένος και την οικογένεια, την τάξη, κτλ., αν χρειαστεί. Π.χ.:

_To R. ancylostoma, της οικογένειας των ρινιδών, που ανήκουν τα σελάχια..._
*ή*
_To R. ancylostoma, της ομοταξίας των χονδριχθυών, που ανήκουν τα σελάχια και οι καρχαρίες..._


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2012)

Αυτό που προτείνει η Μελάνη είναι η επιλογή του επαγγελματία μεταφραστή. Το άλλο μπορεί να καταντήσει η δικαιολογία της προχειροδουλειάς του γιου του καφετζή (ΤΜ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2012)

Προφανώς, αν δεν σε πιέζει ο χρόνος. Αν δεν λάβεις απάντηση μέχρι την στιγμή που πρέπει να παραδώσεις, χρειάζεσαι και κάποια εναλλακτική λύση· σωστά;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2012)

Για άμεσες απαντήσεις εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και απευθείας τηλέφωνα σε καθηγητές της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης (ανάλογα με το πεδίο). Πάντα μου λένε αμέσως αυτό που θέλω, κι αρκετές φορές το κοιτάνε και μόνοι τους και με παίρνουν μετά οι ίδιοι για να μου δώσουν και συμπληρωματικές πληροφορίες.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2014)

Έχουμε ήδη αναφερθεί στο πώς μπορεί να εκτεθεί ένας μεταφραστής όταν δεν κατέχει το πεδίο στο οποίο μεταφράζει, με το να συναντήσει έναν όρο και να τον αποδώσει με την πρώτη αντιστοίχιση που βρει, μη λαμβάνοντας υπόψη (και αγνοώντας) το ότι η απόδοση αυτή μπορεί μεν να ισχύει σε ένα (άλλο) πεδίο, όμως όχι και σε εκείνο που τον ενδιαφέρει τη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή. Το εν λόγω λάθος πολύ δύσκολα το κάνει ο μεταφραστής που γνωρίζει το πεδίο και γνωρίζει τι δεν γνωρίζει —διότι αυτός ξέρει και ποιων όρων την απόδοση να αναζητήσει, αλλά ξέρει και πώς να την αναζητήσει και πώς θα καταλάβει ότι την βρήκε σωστά—, όμως συχνότατα το βλέπουμε από μεταφραστές που αγνοούν το πεδίο και την άγνοιά τους επίσης. Ξαναλέμε, λοιπόν:


Zazula said:


> *2. Πώς μπορεί να την πατήσει ένας μεταφραστής τεχνικών και επιστημονικών κειμένων*
> O τεχνικός / επιστημονικός μεταφραστής πρέπει: [...]
> 
> Να διαθέτει ορθή κρίση για να επιλέγει τον σωστό / δόκιμο κάθε φορά όρο ανάμεσα από πολλές εναλλακτικές που πιθανόν υπάρχουν.
> ...


Ας δούμε επομένως το πώς ο προαναφερθείς κανόνας δεν εφαρμόστηκε στη σημερινή εκπομπή _Υπερκατασκευές _(στον Σκάι), η οποία ήταν το 2ο επεισόδιο του 2ου κύκλου της σειράς _Big, Bigger, Biggest_. Σε κάποιο σημείο γίνεται αναφορά στον όρο _cavitation _— ο οποίος (σε αδρές γραμμές) αφορά το φαινόμενο δημιουργίας φυσαλίδων ατμού σε περιοχές χαμηλής πίεσης ρέοντος υγρού. Δεν είναι βέβαια η πρώτη φορά που ένας υποτιτλιστής αποδίδει λανθασμένα τον όρο _cavitation_ στην ελληνική γλώσσα:


Zazula said:


> Στη σημερινή εκπομπή τής ΕΤ3 _Μαγικός κόσμος_ ο όρος _σπηλαίωση_ (_cavitation_) αποδόθηκε _κοιλότητα_.


Η περίπτωση που είχα εντοπίσει παλιότερα σκιαγραφεί την τεμπέλικη μετάφραση· ανοίξαμε (_εάν _τελικά ανοίξαμε) το λεξικό, δεν βρήκαμε μεν λήμμα _cavitation _αλλά κάπου εκεί ήταν το _cavity_, ε τι cavity τι cavitation — βάζουμε ένα «κοιλότητα» κι όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος. Στη σημερινή περίπτωση, όμως, ο υποτιτλιστής επέλεξε μια απόδοση η οποία ναι μεν ισχύει, ωστόσο όχι για το συγκεκριμένο πεδίο· την «κοιλοποίηση» (περιορίζομαι εδώ στο κομμάτι της τεχνικής ορολογίας, κι όχι στο γενικά γλωσσικό· π.χ. το αν είναι προτιμότερο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση να πούμε λ.χ. _εντονότερη _αντί _περισσότερη_):



.
Αν κάποιος αναζητήσει το _cavitation _στο ProZ ή τη Lexicon, θα διαπιστώσει ότι αποδίδεται «κοιλοποίηση» — με ρητή ωστόσο αναφορά πως το πεδίο είναι η ιατρική και η ιατρική υπερηχογραφία (μόνο). Αναζητώντας στη συνέχεια τον όρο _κοιλοποίηση_ που βρήκε, ώστε να επιβεβαιώσει το κατά πόσον αυτός είναι δόκιμος, θα τον βρει σε έγκυρες πηγές καθώς και σε άλλα ακόμη λεξικά, πάντα ζευγαρωμένο με τον όρο _cavitation_. Οπότε;

Οπότε εδώ φαίνεται ποιος κάνει καλά μετάφραση και ποιος όχι. Στη βιαστική ή πρόχειρη μετάφραση θα θεωρηθεί πως υπάρχει επαρκής τεκμηρίωση για τη συγκεκριμένη αντιστοίχιση, άρα θα μπει η «κοιλοποίηση» και τέλος. Ο καλός μεταφραστής, όμως, θα φροντίσει να διασφαλίσει ότι υφίσταται όντως πλήρης αντιστοίχιση σε όλα τα επίπεδα, προτού καταλήξει στη μεταφραστική επιλογή του. Και ποια είναι αυτά τα επίπεδα;

Όταν έχουμε έναν όρο στα αγγλικά (ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη ΓΠ) και έναν όρο στα ελληνικά (ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη ΓΣ), έχουμε τα εξής στοιχεία: το περιγραφόμενο (αντικείμενο, φαινόμενο κλπ) και το θεματικό πεδίο, που είναι τα αντιληπτά· και τα *χαρακτηριστικά*, την *έννοια*, τον *ορισμό *και την *κατασήμανση*, που είναι τα νοητά και γλωσσικά. *Η ελάχιστη απαιτούμενη πληροφορία για να περάσουμε ασφαλώς τη γέφυρα ΓΠ-ΓΣ στην ορολογία είναι να γνωρίζουμε τον ορισμό και την κατασήμανση* (εδώ: _cavitation_) *στη ΓΠ, και κατόπιν (μέσω της νοητικής διαγλωσσικής λειτουργίας του μεταφραστή) να βρούμε την κατασήμανση της ΓΣ που πληροί τον ίδιο ακριβώς ορισμό.*

Εδώ είναι λοιπόν που γίνεται το λάθος στον υπότιτλο που μελετούμε: Το ότι βρήκαμε δύο κατασημάνσεις τις οποίες κάποια απ' τα έργα αναφοράς που χρησιμοποιούμε τις συνδέουν μεταξύ τους, ΔΕΝ αρκεί για να θεωρήσουμε ισοδύναμους τους δύο όρους στο πεδίο που θέλουμε — απαιτείται να έχουμε επίσης και ταύτιση ορισμών στους οποίους αντιστοιχούν οι εν λόγω κατασημάνσεις. Και τέτοια ταύτιση ορισμών εδώ δεν έχουμε, εξ ου και η αστοχία στον υπότιτλο.

Για τον συγκεκριμένο όρο, το _cavitation_, δημοφιλή έργα αναφοράς αποδεικνύονται επαρκέστατα για την εύρεση του κατάλληλου ορισμού (ο οποίος οδηγεί στην απόδοση «σπηλαίωση»), καθότι και στην ΙΑΤΕ αλλά ακόμη και στη Βικιπαίδεια οι σχετικές καταχωρίσεις είναι ορθές:

http://iate.europa.eu/SearchByQuery...0&matching=&start=0&next=1&targetLanguages=el
http://iate.europa.eu/SearchByQuery...0&matching=&start=0&next=1&targetLanguages=el
http://iate.europa.eu/SearchByQuery...0&matching=&start=0&next=1&targetLanguages=el
http://iate.europa.eu/SearchByQuery...0&matching=&start=0&next=1&targetLanguages=el
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Σπηλαίωση
Τότε πώς και την πάτησε έτσι ο υποτιτλιστής; Κατ' αρχάς, είπαμε· δεν επεδίωξε ταύτιση ορισμών, δεν αναζήτησε τον όρο στη Λεξιλογία, την ΙΑΤΕ, το Λεξικό Χημείας του ΕΚΠΑ ή —έστω— τη Βικιπαίδεια. Δεν συμβουλεύτηκε κάποιο έγκριτο μη-διαδικτυακό έργο αναφοράς, όπως το _Lexicon _(λήμμα C818) ή το _Τεχνικών Όρων_ του Πανταζή.

Αν γκουγκλάρουμε cavitation ελληνικά τότε (όπως άλλωστε και σε κάθε αναζήτηση στο Google) τα πάνω-πάνω αποτελέσματα ΔΕΝ είναι τα εγκυρότερα ή ποιοτικότερα (ούτε καν αυτά που αφορούν το πεδίο που μας ενδιαφέρει!), αλλ' απλώς τα δημοφιλέστερα με βάση το τι ψάχνει (ή το τι πουλά) ο πολύς κόσμος — κι αυτό είναι μεγάλη παγίδα για τον μεταφραστή εξειδικευμένων θεματικών πεδίων. Έτσι, βρίσκουμε πλήθος ιστοσελίδες για cavitation στην ιατρική και κοσμητική χρήση, κι είναι εύκολο να νομίσουμε πως αυτή είναι η έννοια που ψάχνουμε. Πώς αποφεύγουμε αυτή την παγίδα; Ακολουθώντας τα όσα είπαμε στο παρόν σημείωμα. Και, σε περίπτωση αμφιβολίας, ρωτώντας. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2014)

Εύγε. Όλα καλά και σωστά ειπωμένα. Συμμύρια.
_Lexicon_ εννοείς το τετράγλωσσο;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> _Lexicon_ εννοείς το τετράγλωσσο;


Ναι. :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2014)

Zazula said:


> δεν αναζήτησε τον όρο στη Λεξιλογία, την ΙΑΤΕ, το Λεξικό Χημείας του ΕΚΠΑ ή —έστω— τη Βικιπαίδεια. Δεν συμβουλεύτηκε κάποιο έγκριτο μη-διαδικτυακό έργο αναφοράς, όπως το _Lexicon _(λήμμα C818) ή το _Τεχνικών Όρων_ του Πανταζή.



Ή το Λεξικό αεροναυπηγικών όρων που αναφέρουμε εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2235-Λεξικό-αεροναυπηγικών-όρων


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ή το Λεξικό αεροναυπηγικών όρων που αναφέρουμε εδώ:
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2235-Λεξικό-αεροναυπηγικών-όρων


Και θα ορκιζόμουν πως το είχα βάλει! :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 17, 2014)

Κατά σύμπτωση, πρόσφατα χρειάστηκε να αποδώσω το cavitation αλλά σε ιατρικό κείμενο. 

Ευτυχώς χάρη σε σωστή αναζήτηση, δεν την πάτησα από την ανάποδη (δηλαδή δεν έβαλα σπηλαίωση :) ).


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2014)

Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις η *κοίλανση* πρέπει να είναι καλύτερη από την _κοιλοποίηση_, αλλά δεν ξέρω σε ποιες (εγώ θα έλεγα σε όλες, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι λέει η χρήση).


----------



## Archangelos (Feb 7, 2016)

Στην στρατιωτική ορολογία υπάρχουν κάποια confusable words.

*Corps, Σώμα*
Για παράδειγμα, η λέξη Corps που σημαίνει Σώμα. Υπάρχουν δυο λογιών σώματα. Από την μία έχουμε τα στοιχεία του Στρατού Ξηράς τα οποία δεν είναι όλα όπως Υγειονομικό Σώμα, Σώμα Εφοδιασμού Μεταφορών κ.ο.κ.. Από την άλλη, Σώμα Στρατού καλείται το στρατιωτικό τμήμα το οποίο διοικεί Αντιστράτηγος. Ο Ταξίαρχος διοικεί την Ταξιαρχία, ο Υποστράτηγος την Μεραρχία κι ο Αντιστράτηγος το Σώμα Στρατού
Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε το Α' ΣΣ, το Β' ΣΣ, το Γ' ΣΣ και το Δ' ΣΣ. Σε άλλες χώρες, με μεγαλύτερο στράτευμα ενδεχομένως να υπάρχουν Σώματα Πεζικού, Τεθωρακισμένων, Πυροβολικού κ.ο.κ..
Το ίδιο ακριβώς ισχύει στα αγγλικά, η λέξη είναι το ίδιο συγχύσιμη και στις δύο γλώσσες.

*Army*
Η λέξη Army εκφράζει τον Κλάδο των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων ο οποίος επιχειρεί στην ξηρά. Σπανίως θα βρείτε τον όρο Land Army. Από την άλλη, Army καλείται το στράτευμα το οποίο διοικεί ο Στρατηγός. Στα ελληνικά υπάρχουν δύο λέξεις. Ο Κλάδος των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων καλείται Στρατός (Ξηράς) ενώ το στράτευμα του Στρατηγού καλείται Στρατιά.
Αν σε ταινία ή ντοκυμαντέρ περί Β' ΠΠ ακούσετε ή διαβάσετε the ninth army τότε σημαίνει η Ενάτη Στρατιά. Είναι countable noun. Το άλλο Army (ο Στρατός Ξηράς) είναι uncountable.

*Corps: Σώμα, Όπλο*
Μεταφράζοντας από τα ξένα στα ελληνικά προσέξτε πώς θα αποδώσετε την λέξη.
Δείτε τον περιβόητο 20-1 (όσοι έχετε υπηρετήσει θα τον έχετε ακουστά). Είναι ο Γενικός Κανονισμός Υπηρεσίας εις τον Στρατό.
http://www.omhroi.gr/images/sections/SK20-1(2002).pdf
Πηγαίντε στο Άρθρο 4 που αναφέρεται στα Όπλα και τα Σώματα.
Είναι λάθος να πούμε το Σώμα του Πεζικού ή το Σώμα των Τεθωρακισμένων κ.λπ. Αν σας πάρει κάποιος στο κυνήγι μην αναρωτηθείτε, θα είναι αξιωματικός Όπλου.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2018)

*Όχι άλλοι «μετριαφραστές»!*

Είδα χθες και σήμερα μικρά κομμάτια από το Top Gear στο Μακεδονία TV, αλλά δυστυχώς με φευγαλέο τρόπο κι όχι στο σύνολό τους· ήρθα βέβαια πάλι αντιμέτωπος με κάποια ολισθήματα στον υποτιτλισμό, όμως επειδή δεν είδα ως το τέλος δεν ξέρω για τα επεισόδια αυτά τους αντίστοιχους υποτιτλιστές και εταιρίες. Η αίσθησή μου, πάντως, είναι πως δεν έγινε η μετάφραση από το ίδιο πρόσωπο, λόγω ποιοτικών διαφορών στα μεταφραστικά σφάλματα.


Σήμερα ήταν το S21E02, όπου έχουμε και λέμε τι πρόλαβα στο λίγο που είδα:
▪ Η τεράστια πατάτα να αποδίδεται το petrol “πετρέλαιο”, ενώ πρόκειται για ψευδόφιλη σύνδεση — στην πραγματικότητα η ορθή απόδοση είναι “βενζίνη”. Το όχημα που μετατράπηκε μεταφραστικά σε ντιζελοκίνητο ήταν η McLaren P1 (!). Το λάθος αυτό είναι ίσως η υπέρτατη λυδία λίθος για τον εντοπισμό κάποιου που είναι άσχετος με το αυτοκίνητο. Η φράση ήταν: «The electric motor is used to fill in the little gaps when the petrol engine isn’t working at its best».
▪ Η άλλη συνήθης γκάφα, να αποδίδεται το silicon “σιλικόνη” αντί του ορθού “πυρίτιο” (η σιλικόνη έχει ένα τελικό -e στα αγγλικά: silicone), μας πρόσφερε «καρβίδιο σιλικόνης» αντί «πυριτίου» που ’ναι το σωστό για την ένωση SiC. Μην παραβλέποντας το γεγονός πως πρόκειται για απίστευτα διαδεδομένο λάθος (υπάρχει και στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια, αλλά και σε κάποιους κακομεταφρασμένους καταλόγους προϊόντων), μια στοιχειώδης διαδικτυακή αναζήτηση σίγουρα θα βοηθούσε. Εδώ έχουμε ίσως την υπέρτατη λυδία λίθο για τον εντοπισμό κάποιου που είναι άσχετος με τη χημεία. Η φράση ήταν: «And they’re coated with something called silicon carbide».
▪ Μια αστεία γκάφα ήταν η απόδοση του bank of batteries ως “τράπεζα μπαταριών”· εδώ έχουμε έναν εκπρόσωπο μιας άλλης χαρακτηριστικής κατηγορίας μεταφραστικών σφαλμάτων: μια κυρίαρχη απόδοση χρησιμοποιείται σαν να ήταν η μοναδική απόδοση για μια συγκεκριμένη μεταφραζόμενη λέξη (γκουγκλάρετε “τράπεζα ποταμού”, να γελάσετε). Όμως το bank of batteries (ή battery bank) στα ελληνικά ονομάζεται «συστοιχία συσσωρευτών» (έτσι π.χ. στο ΦΕΚ Β 1446/03-10-2006) ή έστω, και για τις ανάγκες περιορισμένου χώρου των υποτίτλων, «συστοιχία μπαταριών» (αυτό το τελευταίο εμφανίζει την ετυμολογική παραδοξότητα, λόγω της προέλευσης της λέξης «μπαταρία» να ανάγεται ετυμολογικά στο πλεοναστικό “συστοιχία συστοιχιών” (εννοείται: ηλεκτρικών στηλών). Επομένως εδώ έχουμε συστοιχία κι όχι τράπεζα — την τράπεζα θα την χρειαστεί όποιος ψάχνει τα λεφτά για μια McLaren P1. Άρα πλέον προσθέτουμε και ασχετοσύνη με τον ηλεκτρισμό. Η φράση ήταν: «Despite the bank of batteries and the fact it has two engines, this car weighs less than a Vauxhall Astra».
▪ Ένα λάθος που είναι χαρακτηριστικό για τον γνώστη αλλά ίσως περνά στο ντούκου για τους περισσότερους, είναι η απόδοση του brake horsepower ως “ιπποδύναμη πέδησης”. Εδώ η σύγχυση γίνεται μεταξύ των όρων «πέδης» και «πέδησης». Ο όρος brake horsepower (ΒΗΡ) αφορά τους ίππους ισχύος πέδης («ιπποδύναμη πέδης»), δηλαδή την ιπποδύναμη “στα φρένα” κατά το κοινώς λεγόμενο — κι όχι το πόσο ισχυρή είναι η πέδηση (παναπεί το φρενάρισμα) ενός οχήματος. Η φράση ήταν η εξής (συμπερασματική, αφότου έχει προηγηθεί η εξήγηση για το πόσο πανάλαφρο είναι το συγκεκριμένο όχημα): «It doesn’t need a massive engine - it's got 237 brake horsepower» — φανταστείτε ένα «therefore» μπροστά από το «It doesn’t need».
▪ Τέλος, ένα λάθος ορολογικής απόδοσης, το οποίο δείχνει αφενός όχι ιδιαίτερη σχέση με τον χώρο του αυτοκινήτου κι αφετέρου πλημμελή ορολογική αναζήτηση, ήταν η απόδοση του diffuser με τον όρο “διασπορέας” — αντί του ορθού «διαχύτης». Γκουγκλάροντας diffuser αυτοκίνητο site:.gr βρίσκει κάποιος τη σωστή απάντηση ήδη στα πρώτα αποτελέσματα. Η φράση ήταν: « Then you have the exhaust, which works with the rear diffuser to generate an area of low pressure into which the back of the car is sucked.».


Χθες ήταν το S23E01, όπου ο υποτιτλιστής έδειξε να μην την πατάει σε χοντρές πατάτες τόσο εύκολα. Ωστόσο, δεν έλειψαν ούτε κι εδώ τα λάθη, στο λίγο που είδα:
▪ Ένα πρώτο λάθος εμπίπτει στη γενικότερη κατηγορία μεταφραστικών σφαλμάτων λόγω αδυναμίας λεπτών διακρίσεων (κάτι ανάλογο με την αδυναμία διάκρισης πέδης-πέδησης που είδαμε πιο πάνω) και αγνόησης του συγκειμένου. Συγκεκριμένα, το dogfight που είδε ο υποτιτλιστής ότι μνημονευόταν για την αντιπαράθεση δύο αυτοκινήτων, εξοπλισμένων με λέιζερ, στον χώρο της Βάσης Fallon NAS του περιβόητου NAWDC (γνωστότερου ως Top Gun) και με συνοδηγούς εκπαιδευτές Top Gun, θεώρησε ότι αποδίδεται “σκυλομαχία” — συγχέοντας το dogfight με το dog fighting. Όμως, παρότι dog fighting είναι όντως οι κυνομαχίες (προσοχή στη διαφορά των δύο αγγλικών λέξεων!), το dogfight είναι η «κλειστή αερομαχία» (κι έχει ιστορία χρήσης σε άτακτες συγκρούσεις σώμα-με-σώμα, το άλλως καλούμενο mêlée ή pell-mell — καθώς και για αρπάγματα μεταξύ ανθρώπων όπου κι εμείς ίσως να τα λέγαμε “σκυλοκαβγάδες”, μεταφορικά). Όμως το συγκείμενο εδώ ήταν σαφέστατο πως η αναφορά ήταν σε κλειστή αερομαχία, όπως άλλωστε γινόταν σαφές και από την εικόνα και από το κείμενο και από το συγκείμενο. Η φράση εντός περικειμένου: «It was time for a dogfight. Our cars have been equipped with guns -- laser guns. Manning those guns will be Top Gun instructors call signs JoJo and Syphin.»
▪ Ένα σημείο όπου ο υποτιτλιστής το χάνει είναι εκεί όπου ο αφηγητής, θέλοντας να δώσει μια αίσθηση του πόσο μεγάλος είναι ο κυβισμός του κινητήρα του Viper ACR, αναφέρει: «The Stig back in the saddle and armed with 8.4 litres of engine. That’s 15 pints of displacement.» Το σχόλιο αυτό απευθύνεται κατά βάση στους θεατές εκείνους στους οποίους δεν είναι οικείο το μετρικό σύστημα (δηλαδή κυρίως στις ΗΠΑ και δευτερευόντως στο ΗΒ), κι έτσι δεν αντιλαμβάνονται ίσως αμέσως το πόσο όγκο καταλαμβάνουν τα 8,4 λίτρα· στον Έλληνα θεατή το λίτρο είναι πολύ πιο γνωστό κι άμεσα κατανοητό απ’ ό,τι η πίντα — κι έτσι ένας υπότιτλος που λέει «δηλαδή 15 πίντες χωρητικότητα» είναι πηγή ανεπίτρεπτης απορίας, κι άχρηστος ως υποτιθέμενη “επεξήγηση”. Εδώ ο υποτιτλιστής θα μπορούσε να μεταφράσει κάνοντας χρήση του σκοπού που επιχειρεί να εξυπηρετήσει το πρωτότυπο στο σημείο αυτό, και που είναι η δημιουργία μιας σαφούς κι εύκολα αντιληπτής αίσθησης του συγκεκριμένου όγκου — οπότε θα μπορούσε να πει ίσως «δηλαδή όσο είναι ένας τυπικός κουβάς», αφού βλέπω ότι ένας κολουροκωνικός κουβάς διαμέτρου χείλους 28 cm είναι στα οχτώ λίτρα. Ή, εναλλακτικά, «δηλαδή όσο 17 μπουκαλάκια νερού». [Τώρα, υπάρχει και το μεταφραστικό θέμα της απόδοσης του (engine) displacement· κατά τη γνώμη μου η απόδοση «χωρητικότητα», παρότι είναι σε χρήση, δεν βοηθά σε σαφήνεια εδώ όσο θα βοηθούσε η απόδοση «κυβισμός» — και δεν μπαίνω καν στη λογική τού εάν προκαλείται ασάφεια επειδή δεν πρόκειται για τον συνολικό όγκο των κυλίνδρων, αλλά για τον όγκο της διαδρομής μεταξύ ΚΝΣ-ΑΝΣ.] Τέλος πάντων, όπως βλέπετε αναφερόμαστε σ’ έναν κινητήρα του οποίου ο κυβισμός είναι όσο ενός τυπικού κουβά — διατύπωση που δημιουργεί ενδιαφέρουσες κι εντυπωσιακές συμπαραδηλώσεις και για το πόσο καύσιμο θα απαιτεί το μίγμα που θα κληθεί να γεμίζει αυτόν τον κυβισμό για καθέναν κύκλο (ήτοι για καθεμιά από τις στροφές στις κατά περίπτωση σαλ/rpm) του κινητήρα… “κουβισμός” κανονικός!
▪ Γενικά υπήρχε μια εμμονή στην ακρίβεια της μετατροπής των μιλίων σε μετρικό — και δεν αναφέρομαι εκεί που όντως έχει σημασία (όπως είναι το 0–60 mph = 0–96 χαω κι όχι 100), αλλά στο να γίνονται τα «δέκα μίλια» (όταν σαφώς δείχνουν τάξη μεγέθους κι αδρή αναφορά) “16 χιλιόμετρα” κι όχι μια ποσότητα ίδιας τάξης μεγέθους ακρίβειας (όπως θα ήταν στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το 15 χλμ). Η ακριβής φράση: «I figured my Reliant had about ten miles left in it» — όπου το about = «περίπου», μάλλον γίνεται αντιληπτό απ’ τον υποτιτλιστή σαν το πολύ καμιά γιάρδα συν-πλην.
▪ Σ’ ένα σημείο υπήρξε μια αδικαιολόγητη σύγχυση του ενός λεπτού με το ένα δευτερόλεπτο, παρ’ όλο που ήταν σαφές απ’ τον χρόνο που μεσολαβούσε πως δεν επρόκειτο για αβάντα “ενός δευτερολέπτου” όπως έγραψαν οι υπότιτλοι — άσε που μια τόσο ασύλληπτα σύντομη προπορεία θα ήταν πρακτικώς άχρηστη στην εν λόγω περίπτωση. Η φράση ήταν: «We’d agreed I’d get a one-minute head start; but the villains, being villains, didn’t play fair».
▪ Τέλος, παρατήρησα κι άλλη μια μεταφραστική αστοχία που ενδέχεται να προέρχεται από το ότι μια αγγλική λέξη και το αντίστοιχο ελληνικό μετάφρασμά της δεν έχουν πάντα το ίδιο εύρος χρήσεων, σημασιακών αποτυπώσεων, και συνάψεων. Έχουμε τη φράση: «Worse still, the producers had kindly chosen to chop off their roofs», όπου το producers μεταφράστηκε “κατασκευαστές” (υπονοώντας: των οχημάτων), ενώ το ορθό εδώ θα ήταν «οι παραγωγοί» ή «η παραγωγή» (εννοείται: της εκπομπής). Για όποιον παρακολουθεί τη συγκεκριμένη εκπομπή, είναι γνωστό ότι η αναφορά στην παραγωγή της εκπομπής και στις αποφάσεις των παραγωγών είναι συχνή — ιδίως στις διάφορες προκλήσεις που τίθενται στους πρωταγωνιστές. Άλλωστε η μοναδική άλλη ύπαρξη αυτής της λέξης στο εν λόγω επεισόδιο ήταν: «Fortunately, though, the producers had kindly packed some extra clothing» — όπου η λέξη μεταφράστηκε σωστά, «παραγωγοί». Για όποιον γνωρίζει (ή κάθεται, λόγω επαγγελματικής συνείδησης, να το ψάξει) το όχημα εναντίον του οποίου (ναι, «εναντίον», δεν κάνω λάθος — διότι το ’χουν συχνά για στόχο των αστείων τους) γινόταν η αναφορά ήταν το Reliant Robin, ένα συμπαθές τρίκυκλο που ποτέ δεν κατασκευάστηκε με ανοιχτή οροφή. Όπως είπα στην αρχή, ένας παραγωγός μπορεί στα ελληνικά ενδεχομένως να είναι και ο κατασκευαστής (ή να γίνεται και έτσι αντιληπτός από τους ομιλητές), αλλά στα αγγλικά κατά κανόνα το producer αναφέρεται στη χώρα, την περιοχή ή την πόλη όπου παράγεται το αυτοκίνητο, ενώ ο κατασκευαστής είναι manufacturer. Επομένως, εφόσον δεν υπήρχε εδώ manufacturer, δεν υπήρχε και λόγος να πάει ο νους του υποτιτλιστή στο “κατασκευαστής” — κι άρα έπρεπε να το ψάξει λίγο παραπάνω, ώστε να αποφύγει την γκάφα.


Πάντως είδα μικρό μέρος των δύο επεισοδίων, οπότε δεν είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω τι άλλο έκαναν στραβά οι υποτιτλιστές. Όμως αυτό που γνωρίζω είναι ότι οι εκπομπές εξειδικευμένου περιεχομένου, όπως άλλωστε και ο ειδικός τύπος, παρακολουθούνται φανατικά από ενθουσιώδη με το αντικείμενο άτομα που το γνωρίζουν σε βάθος — κι άρα οι μεταφραστικές αστοχίες γίνονται αμέσως αντιληπτές, προξενούν μεγάλη δυσαρέσκεια στο κοινό τους, κι έτσι χάνεται αμέσως το κύρος του φορέα παρουσίασής τους. Οπότε σε τέτοιου είδους και περιεχομένου έργα είναι κεφαλαιώδους σημασίας το να ανατίθενται σε μεταφραστές που γνωρίζουν σε εξαίρετο βαθμό το αντικείμενο, διότι παροράματα ή ολισθήματα που θα πέρναγαν απαρατήρητα σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο αντικείμενο ή κοινό, εδώ αφενός εντοπίζονται αμέσως, αφετέρου έχουν μεγάλη βαρύτητα για το αν το κοινό θα αποδεχτεί (ως ικανοποιητική) τη μετάφραση ή όχι.


Μπορεί ένας μέτριος μεταφραστής να είναι έτσι-κι-έτσι και να μπορεί να φέρει σε πέρας μια δουλειά κάπως αποδεκτά (ιδίως αν πατάει πάνω σε μια πολύ καλή μεταφραστική μνήμη) — αλλά ο “μετριαφραστής” αυτός δεν πρέπει επ’ ουδενί να αναλαμβάνει έργα εξειδικευμένου περιεχομένου ή χωρίς να ακολουθεί ένας πολύ δυνατός και σχετικός επιμελητής· διότι εκεί το κοινό έχει μια δυαδικού τύπου λογική go/no go: Ή τα έχεις όλα σωστά, ή κάτι μέτριο που δεν θα ’δινε στόχο αλλού εδώ είναι λόγος συνολικής απόρριψης. Οπότε κι οι αγοραστές μεταφραστικών υπηρεσιών καλό θα ’ταν να παίρνουν τα μέτρα τους — για να μην παίρνουν “μετριαφράσεις” ως παραδοτέο κι εκτίθενται.

Αρχική δημοσίευση:
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/όχι-άλλοι-μετριαφραστές-sakis-serafeim/
https://www.facebook.com/serafeim1/posts/10156328900177772


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 3, 2018)

Πολύ σωστός, και χαρά στο κουράγιο σου!


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 5, 2020)

Αυτός εδώ βέβαια μάλλον μας κάνει πλάκα:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 12, 2022)

Archangelos said:


> Στην στρατιωτική ορολογία υπάρχουν κάποια confusable words.


Ω ναι… Και οι τοπικές παραλλαγές τα κάνουν όλα χειρότερα.

Πριν από λίγες ημέρες προήχθη, λέει, ο ηγέτης της Τσετσενίας Ραμζάν Καντίροφ σε υψηλόβαθμο αξιωματικό του ρωσικού στρατού. Προσπερνώντας τα πολυάριθμα εγκλήματα πολέμου για τα οποία κατηγορούνται ο εν λόγω άνδρας και οι στρατιώτες του, καθώς και τις πολιτικές προεκτάσεις της προαγωγής του, θα εστιάσω στο γλωσσικό θέμα: ποιον ακριβώς βαθμό κατέχει ο Καντίροφ; «Αντιστράτηγο» γράφουν κάποια μέσα ενημέρωσης και «υποστράτηγο» κάποια άλλα· μερικοί συντάκτες μάλιστα, μάλλον μπερδεμένοι, κάνουν λόγο για σκέτο «στρατηγό». Γενικώς (generally) υπάρχει μια σύγχυση, για την οποία ευθύνεται μια ιδιαιτερότητα της ρωσικής στρατιωτικής ιεραρχίας. Ας πιάσουμε όμως το θέμα από την αρχή.

Στον Ελληνικό Στρατό, οι τέσσερις βαθμοί ανώτατων αξιωματικών είναι (με αύξουσα ιεραρχικά σειρά) αυτοί του _ταξιάρχου_, του _υποστρατήγου_, του _αντιστρατήγου _και του _στρατηγού_· είθισται ο ταξίαρχος να διοικεί ταξιαρχία, ο υποστράτηγος μεραρχία και ο αντιστράτηγος σώμα στρατού, ενώ ο καταληκτικός βαθμός του στρατηγού —όπως και οι αντίστοιχοι του ναυάρχου στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό και του πτεράρχου στην Πολεμική Αεροπορία— χρησιμοποιείται πλέον μόνο για τον Αρχηγό του Γενικού Επιτελείου Εθνικής Άμυνας (Α/ΓΕΕΘΑ), τον επικεφαλής των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων της χώρας. _(Στην εικόνα ο νυν αρχηγός, στρατηγός Κωνσταντίνος Φλώρος· τα τέσσερα «αδαμάντινα» αστέρια στις επωμίδες δείχνουν τον βαθμό του.)_ Οι τρεις ανώτατοι βαθμοί φέρουν τον τίτλο του στρατηγού, που σημαίνει ότι δεν προσφωνούνται «κύριε [_βαθμός στην κλητική_]» αλλά «στρατηγέ μου»… με εξαίρεση τον Αρχηγό, που προσφωνείται «κ. Αρχηγέ», κι ας είναι ο μόνος πραγματικός στρατηγός στη χώρα. Χμ.





Στον Βρετανικό Στρατό, οι τέσσερις ανώτατοι βαθμοί ονομάζονται αντίστοιχα _brigadier_ (όπου _brigade_ είναι η ταξιαρχία), _major general_, _lieutenant general_ και _general_ (συν έναν πέμπτο, τον _field marshal_, τον αλλοτινό δικό μας _στρατάρχη_, ο οποίος χρησιμοποιείται πλέον σπάνια). Στον δε Αμερικανικό Στρατό οι τέσσερις βαθμοί έχουν τα ίδια ονόματα, μόνο που αυτός του ταξιάρχου λέγεται _brigadier general _αντί για σκέτο _brigadier_. Αυτό δείχνει ότι λογίζεται για βαθμός στρατηγού, κάτι που ισχύει σε κάποιους στρατούς και δεν ισχύει σε άλλους, όπως τον βρετανικό ή τον δικό μας· σε κάθε περίπτωση, οι δύο βαθμοί θεωρούνται ίσοι.

Τα παραπάνω ονόματα προκύπτουν από τη χρήση του _general_ ως τιμητικού επιθέτου για έναν αξιωματικό με ενισχυμένο ρόλο σε ένα στράτευμα· το επίθετο έμπαινε μετά από το ουσιαστικό κατά τον γαλλικό τρόπο, όπως στα πιο γνώριμα _director general_ («γενικός διευθυντής»), _secretary general_ («γενικός γραμματέας») και _governor general_ («γενικός κυβερνήτης», αν και το έχω συναντήσει μεταφρασμένο ως «κυβερνήτης στρατηγός»!). Στους μεσαιωνικούς στρατούς λοιπόν, η βασική μονάδα ήταν ο λόχος, υπό την ηγεσία ενός _captain_ («κεφαλή», ελλ. _λοχαγός_) και ενός _lieutenant_ («αναπληρωτής», ελλ. _υπολοχαγός_), και τρίτο στην ιεραρχία τον _sergeant_ («υπηρέτης», ελλ. _λοχίας_), που δεν ήταν αξιωματικός αλλά έμπειρος στρατιώτης και είχε διαχειριστικό κυρίως ρόλο. Όταν στη σύγχρονη περίοδο καθιερώθηκαν τα συντάγματα, αυτοί οι βαθμοί έγιναν _colonel_ («φαλαγγάρχης», ελλ. _συνταγματάρχης_), _lieutenant colonel_ (_αντισυνταγματάρχης_) και _sergeant major_ (_ταγματάρχης_, όπου το _major_ υποδήλωνε επιτελική θέση· επρόκειτο πια για αξιωματικό, οπότε το _sergeant_ εξέπεσε από τη χρήση). Προσθέστε το «γενικός» σε κάποιους απ' αυτούς τους τίτλους και καταλήγετε με _captain general_ (που τον 18ο αιώνα είχε πια χάσει το _captain_ και έμεινε μονάχο το _general_), _lieutenant general_ και _sergeant major general_ (που κι αυτό έχασε το _sergeant_). Και κάπως έτσι εξηγείται η μυστηριώδης κατάσταση να προηγείται ο _lieutenant general_ του _major general_, παρότι ο _lieutenant_ είναι δύο βαθμούς κάτω από τον _major_.

Τα παραπάνω βέβαια αφορούν τους σημερινούς αγγλικούς βαθμούς και αποτελούν απλουστευμένη εικόνα μιας περίπλοκης εξέλιξης της στρατιωτικής οργάνωσης και ονομάτων σε διαφορετικές χώρες και γλώσσες, με επιρροές προς διάφορες κατευθύνσεις. (Παραβλέπεται επίσης ο τρόπος που αρχικά οι βαθμοί ήταν _ad hoc_ τίτλοι που προέκυπταν από τη διοίκηση ενός συγκεκριμένου λόχου ή συντάγματος, και μόνο σχετικά πρόσφατα έφτασε η διοίκηση να δίνεται σε κάποιον που ήδη κατείχε τον σχετικό βαθμό, στο πλαίσιο των ενόπλων δυνάμεων μιας χώρας συνολικά.) Αρκεί εδώ ν' αναφερθεί ότι σε κάποιες χώρες χρησιμοποιήθηκε, αντί του _captain general_, ο βαθμός _colonel general_ ως αντίστοιχος του στρατηγού· ένα παράδειγμα είναι η προπολεμική Γερμανία με τον _Generaloberst_ (καθώς και η Ανατολική Γερμανία πριν την επανένωση με τη Δυτική), αρχικά τιμητικό βαθμό που αργότερα απέκτησε κανονική χρήση.

Ίσως από εκεί προέκυψε ο σοβιετικός βαθμός του генерал-полковник («γκενεράλ πολκόβνικ») το 1940, όπου «πολκόβνικ» είναι ο συνταγματάρχης στα ρωσικά, όπως ακριβώς ο «όμπερστ» στα γερμανικά. Το παράξενο όμως είναι ότι στη Σοβιετική Ένωση ο βαθμός αυτός βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στον генерал армии («γκενεράλ άρμιι») και τον генерал-лейтенант («γκενεράλ λεϊτενάντ»). Αν λοιπόν ο «γκενεράλ άρμιι» είναι «στρατηγός τεσσάρων αστέρων» (_four-star general_), όπως θα έλεγε ένας Αμερικανός βάσει των διακριτικών που χρησιμοποιεί αυτός ο βαθμός (τόσο στις ΗΠΑ όσο και σε πολλές άλλες χώρες, όπως η Ελλάδα), και επομένως αντιστοιχεί στον δικό μας στρατηγό, τότε ο «γκενεράλ πολκόβνικ» είναι τριών αστέρων, όπως ο δικός μας αντιστράτηγος, και ο «γκενεράλ λεϊτενάντ» είναι δύο αστέρων, όπως ο δικός μας υποστράτηγος, παρότι το όνομα σχετίζεται με το αγγλικό _lieutenant general_, που σημαίνει αντιστράτηγος. Παρομοίως, ο генерал-майор παραπέμπει στον _major general_, τον υποστράτηγο των Δυτικών, όμως αποτελεί βαθμό ενός αστέρα που αντιστοιχεί στον δικό μας ταξίαρχο. (Ο ταξίαρχος των Ρώσων καταργήθηκε το 1798.) Το σοβιετικό σύστημα διατηρείται, τουλάχιστον ως προς αυτό το κομμάτι, στον ρωσικό στρατό, καθώς και στις περισσότερες πρώην σοβιετικές δημοκρατίες. Η Γεωργία, η Μολδαβία, η Ουκρανία και οι χώρες της Βαλτικής έχουν υιοθετήσει διαφορετική ονοματολογία, σχεδόν όλες στα αγγλοσαξονικά πρότυπα.



Όπως φαίνεται στο διάγραμμα, οι ρωσικοί όροι αποδίδονται στα αγγλικά με βάση την ετυμολογία και όχι την αντιστοιχία των βαθμών, κάτι που συχνά προκαλεί σύγχυση. Στα ελληνικά όμως, δεδομένων των διαφορών της ορολογίας από την αντίστοιχη αγγλική, δεν μοιάζει και πολύ πρακτικό να δημιουργήσουμε κάποιον καινούργιο όρο για να περιγράψουμε τον βαθμό του Καντίροφ. Εφόσον χρησιμοποιούμε ορολογία βασισμένη στην ελληνική στρατιωτική ιεραρχία, θα κάνουμε τη μετάφραση απευθείας από τα ρώσικα και θα πούμε ότι είναι αντιστράτηγος…

…όχι ότι ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος θ' αναφερθεί συχνά με τον βαθμό του, βέβαια.


----------



## Earion (Oct 13, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> _director general_ («γενικός διευθυντής»), _secretary general_ («γενικός γραμματέας») και _governor general_ («γενικός κυβερνήτης», αν και το έχω συναντήσει μεταφρασμένο ως «κυβερνήτης στρατηγός»!).


governor general : γενικός διοικητής


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 13, 2022)

Earion said:


> governor general : γενικός διοικητής


Άλλη μια παγίδα στη μετάφραση, λοιπόν; Δεν μοιάζει να επικράτησε, ακόμα και σε επίσημες χρήσεις… Με την ίδια λογική θα πρέπει να πούμε «Διοικήτρια της Νέας Νότιας Ουαλίας» για την _Governor of New South Wales_, αλλά φαίνεται πως είναι ισχυρή η έλξη από τους κυβερνήτες των πολιτειών στις ΗΠΑ, παρότι έχουν πολύ διαφορετικές εξουσίες από τους αντιβασιλείς του Καρόλου.


----------



## Earion (Oct 15, 2022)

Άλλο το governor (κυβερνήτης), που προσδιορίζει, μεταξύ άλλων πολλών, και τους πολιτικούς προϊσταμένους τις καθεμιάς από τις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, και άλλο το Governor general, Γενικός Διοικητής, τίτλος τον οποίο έφεραν στην Ελλάδα διοικητικοί προϊστάμενοι μεγάλων περιφερειακών διοικήσεων όπως η Μακεδονία, η Θράκη, η Ήπειρος, η Κρήτη....





Ιστορικά Στοιχεία | Υ.ΜΑ.Θ.







www.mathra.gr





Το δελτίο τύπου του ΓΕΕΘΑ που παραθέτεις είναι απλά λάθος...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 16, 2022)

Earion said:


> Το δελτίο τύπου του ΓΕΕΘΑ που παραθέτεις είναι απλά λάθος...



Ακόμα κι αν είναι, δείχνει να επικρατεί η συγκεκριμένη απόδοση, όχι μόνο στα ευρήματα της Γκουγκλ αλλά σε διπλωματικές πηγές.

Από την ελληνική πρεσβεία στην Οττάβα:

Πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 18.11.2014, η τελετή επιδόσεως των διαπιστευτηρίων του Πρέσβεως, κ. Γεωργίου Λ. Μαρκαντωνάτου, στον Γενικό Κυβερνήτη του Καναδά, κ. David Johnston, στο Rideau Hall της Οττάβας, επίσημη κατοικία του.

Και ένα φρέσκο από το υπουργείο εξωτερικών της Κύπρου:

Ο νέος Ύπατος Αρμοστής της Κυπριακής Δημοκρατίας στην Αυστραλία, Αντώνης Σαμμούτης, επέδωσε χθες, 10 Οκτωβρίου 2022, τα διαπιστευτήριά του στον Γενικό Κυβερνήτη της Κοινοπολιτείας της Αυστραλίας, Στρατηγό David Hurley, σε τελετή που πραγματοποιήθηκε στην κυβερνητική κατοικία στην Καμπέρα.

Και τέλος πάντων, ίσως να μην ακούγεται παράξενο να χρησιμοποιούμε εντελώς διαφορετικούς όρους για την _Governor of Michigan_ και την _Governor-General of New Zealand_ (αν αποδώσουμε την πρώτη ως «Κυβερνήτρια» και τη δεύτερη ως «Γενική Διοικήτρια»). Θεωρώ όμως ότι ξενίζει στο πλαίσιο των βασιλευόμενων ομοσπονδιών όπως του Καναδά και της Αυστραλίας, όπου ο όρος _Governor-General_ περιγράφει έναν βασιλικό αντιπρόσωπο αντίστοιχο με εκείνο των επαρχιών/πολιτειών, αλλά ιεραρχικά ανώτερο. (Σε αυτές τις δύο χώρες χρησιμοποιήθηκε πρώτα ο τίτλος, πριν επεκταθεί σε άλλες αυτοδιοίκητες βρετανικές αποικίες, τις _Dominions_, και στη συνέχεια γίνει χαρακτηριστικό των ανεξάρτητων _Commonwealth realms_.) Ο _Governor_ μιας πολιτείας της Αυστραλίας έχει εκεί την ίδια εξουσία και τις ίδιες θεσμικές αρμοδιότητες όπως ο _Governor-General_ της Κοινοπολιτείας στο ομοσπονδιακό επίπεδο, και διορίζεται απευθείας από τον βασιλιά προτάσει του πρωθυπουργού της πολιτείας. Στον δε Καναδά, κάθε επαρχία έχει έναν _Lieutenant Governor_, ο οποίος διορίζεται από τον _Governor General_· πλέον αυτός λειτουργεί πιο αυτόνομα, όπως στην Αυστραλία, αλλά η ονομασία δείχνει ότι ιστορικά υπαγόταν στον _Governor General_ και την κεντρική κυβέρνηση γενικότερα. Παρότι ο τίτλος του _Lieutenant Governor_ χρησιμοποιείται και μόνος του, όπως στη Νήσο του Μαν, δεν ξέρω πόσο εύλογο θα ήταν να τον αποδώσουμε ως «αντικυβερνήτη» στον Καναδά θέτοντάς τον κάτω από έναν «γενικό διοικητή».

Άλλωστε κανένας _Governor General _δεν είχε τις διοικητικές αρμοδιότητες των δικών μας Γενικών Διοικητών· όλοι τους καλύπτουν τον ρόλο του αρχηγού κράτους σε συνταγματικές μοναρχίες, οπότε έχουν συνταγματικές και εθιμοτυπικές λειτουργίες. Από τη στιγμή που είναι πολιτικά αξιώματα, μου φαίνεται λογικό να επεκταθεί η καθόλα πολιτική απόδοση «κυβερνήτης» προς το ανώτερο αλλά ανάλογο αξίωμα. Ίσως κάνω λάθος, όμως θαρρώ πως στις μέρες μας ο _governor_ ως διοικητής αφορά συνήθως κεντρικές τράπεζες.


----------

